# 2 week wait - I'm going crazy



## Tonia13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everybody!
I'm currently on week 2 on my FET cycle. I had ET on 6/2/07 and I'm due to test on 20/2/07. So far I have not had any symptoms whatsoever.. In the past I have had symptoms after ICSI cycle, but I guess it would have been because of the medication?! I'm on Progesterone im injections as my levels were low on the day of ET. Despite this I don't even have any sore boobs, which is strange as normally Prog would cause these symptoms. Anybody else out there with similar experiences? Many thanks for your response and good luck for all on 2ww!!!!!

Tonia


----------



## emily6 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Tonia,

I am also on 2ww with frozen cycle, testing on 23rd Feb. Same as you had loads of symptoms on icsi cycle but hardly anything this time round except slight pressure (but i think its wind! sorry) All the drugs with the icsi cycle can drive you mad.

sending you tons of luck and best wishes,
Love Emily


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm on 2ww too. FET on 7th Feb. Felt really sick and giddy this morning which passed after about half and hour and bleeding gums when i brushed my teeth last night...weird! Boobs seema bit fuller but apart from that nothing. Normally i get spotting but haven't had any as yet.Normally i get night sweats but haven't had those either.

I'm on cycolgest (progesterone) and progynova (oestrogen). On 6th and final attempt of IVF. Aslo take 75mg aspirin daily. I have had one miscarriage before which incidentally was natural conception!!!!

Good luck Tonia and Emily


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Tonia, I'm exactly one week into my 2ww and I haven't got any symptoms either. Not one  

Cyclogest makes me slightly gassy, Progynova makes me feel slightly sick and I've got a painful lower back because I've injured my knee and walk crookedly at the moment. 

When I got my BFP on my first IVF I had enlarged boobs by this stage and no other symptoms. But my boobs have not grown at all now so I'm assuming that it's going to be a BFN this time round.

But everyone's different so don't give up hope yet!!!


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

well, I feel absolutely fine today, no sickness at all. Boobs are a bit fuller but I always contribute my symptoms to the drugs!!!!

I also have been told that everyone's different and every pregnancy is different!!! So, I guess, guessing is out, it's so hard having to wait for the preg test day. I'm always tempted to test early but my dh is really dead against it. I know the result can change within days so if you get a BFN early it puts a whole damper on things and you could get a BFP days later....

When i was pregnant (I miscarried at 8.5 weeks) I didn't have any symptoms at all, no sore boobs, no sickness and I was spotting on and off throughout.


----------



## Tonia13 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Emily, Cloud and Nibbles,
Thank you all for you response! I still have no symptoms.. 
I'm convinced that it has not worked this time! It is so hard to wait for the test day....
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all! Good luck!

Tonia


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi all
I had some slight red blood this morning only when I wiped but nothing since. I had a lower ab pain like dragging af last night but not with the bleeding this morning. I am on day 8 after ET. So posibly day 10 if I had ovulated! Could this be implantation? I have very full boobs (they seem to have grown over the passed couple of days) but i could be imagining it but just painful at the sides. I have been told that on FET the progynova and cycolgest pessaries can delay af so wouldn't get it normally until after you stop taking them? No more sicky feeling but very tired.
Got the dentist tomorrow so he could have a look at my gums to see if i have a slight problem. They've been bleeding v slightly when I brush since tues.
Any news on you other girlies?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

No...same old same old here. Feel absolutely nothing


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning ,
Is anyone on cyclogest and progynova ? 
Just wondering how your (.)(.)'s are ?
This is the first time i've been on progynova
Despite the fact i said i really wouldnt go into the whole symptom spotting thing , i can't ignore the fact that my boobs have been aching from day 7 and its now day 11 .
I know it's proberbly the drugs , i've re read the progynove leaflet and it said that breast tenderness is a symptom , but mine have been aching ,crazy i know , but theres a little spark inside of me praying its a sign .
So come on ladies , hows everyone doing out there  

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi freespirit

I am on progynova and cyclogest. My boobs feel quite full and tender, now on the nips instead of just around the edges. But they didn't feel as full and tender yesterday, but did the day before!!! I am now on day 11 post transfer.
The nurses always say to me that cyclogest and prog toether can mask any bleed so af may be delayed only when you stop. I get alot of headaches on the buserilin when i down reg but as soon as i start the progynova they go, this is because of the lack of oestrogen when down-regging on an FET.

I have had a bad tum today, like diaorhea pains. I've been to the loo (sorry tmi coming up) but not as diaorhea. I've also been feeling sick all day and a bit light-headed. But knowing my luck it's the medication or a bug. Not had any bleeding or spotting today though. Haven't had any night sweats eithier which i normally do.

Do you test on wed aswell?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi cloud , 
Official test date for me is Thursday . (.)(.)'s still achey here , all over , but mainly to the sides .
I hope your tum clears up soon  
Freespirit
x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Morning , 
How's everyone doing today ?
Tonia , just realised your testing today , can't wait to see your BFP  
Cloud , wishing you tons of     for testing tomorrow
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks freespirit. Good luck for thurs.
I'm just assuming that it's going to be neg so i don't head myself up for a fall again. Although boobs are quite large now and sore all over. No more spotting at all. (But that could be the drugs)

Good luck for today Tonia.

I'm actually just really exccited for tomorrow to come so I can just get on with life again!!! It's the not knowing that's a killer.

x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

cloud said:


> I'm actually just really exccited for tomorrow to come so I can just get on with life again!!! It's the not knowing that's a killer.


Oh hunni , i've said that myself in previous cycles  
You gotta stay positive now though , youve done so well


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers crossed for you Cloud, your symptoms sound really promising to me  

Fingers crossed for you too Fingers  

As for me, I had loads of symptoms over the weekend (boobs increased a whole cup size which they only ever do when I'm pg) but then they all went away overnight - just like last time - and I did indeed test negative yesterday. I will still test tomorrow but am 99% certain it will be a BFN.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nibbles hunni , you tested to early  , what day was yesterday ? day 12 ?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes day 12  

But like I told you, my boobs are my radar. They increased hugely over the weekend and we got our hopes up. I also had terrible nausea, was very tired and had slightly increased mucus. That's why we decided to test early. Then they started to deflate yesterday morning and now they're back to their normal miniscule size  

It's as if something is trying to live but not quite making it. Same thing happened last time only didn't last quite as long as this time. And the same thing happened 1st time when I got a BFP but then miscarried a couple of weeks later. What could be wrong with me, why does this keep happening


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh Nibbles darlin   , i see youve allready changed your signiture , the fat lady hasnt sung and you tested early , i'm sure you could still be in with a chance ..... oh this tears me up it really does


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi nibbles

You never know, as tomorrow is your official test day!!! As you know it has happened to loads of girlies who have tested early. Don't give up yet. When i was pg before I didn't have any symptoms, no huge sore boobs, sickness, nothing and I was spotting but sadly miscarried after 8.5 wks. As i've read symptoms can vary significantly with each pg. I do hope it turns out to be BFP for you.

Hang in there everyone x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Well I've just tested negative, as expected.


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hiya
I had my FET on Tuesday, we got to see our little embryo on screen and we watched it being placed back. Made me have a wobble, I was so worried about going to the toilet or laughing after incase it fell out! Silly I know but it's amazing what irrational thoughts you tend to have going through this treatment!
My test date is 17th may, it's driving me potty just waiting. I wake up at silly times and it's all I'm thinking about, I even chat away to my 'bean' I'm so so scared about the test date incase it's not the answer I want but I just want to know now, either way.
How did anyone else cope during this 2ww? 
Sorry for rambling x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Kirst
I had FET yesterday and also have a OTD of 17th May. I am basically glued to FF. Not sure that its the healthies thing for me as I think it worsens the obsession! My clinic said to try to carry on as normal and I think thats what I'll try to do (after this weekend as hopefully implantation will have already have occured by then).
Good luck, hope we both get our BFPs on mon 17th
Mx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Minimay
tell me about it! I'm constantly checking on here.
I'm so worried I didn't rest enough after the transfer, but I guess if I had sone nothing I would be worrying I hadn't done enough!
What Clinic are you? We are at Care Nottingham.
It's nice to have people on here to talk to, who actually know what you're going through
Kirst x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi kirst
I'm with gcrm in Glasgow. Great clinic in all aspects other than lack of bfp so far. No complaints about them at all. Are you happy with ur clinic? Guess when it's a private clinic they make more of an effort to provide first class care! 
I went back to work yesterday after et on Thursday. I've decided that if I need to have another fresh cycle I'll take 2 or 3 day off afterward regardless of how inconvenient it is for my work. Not sure it helps but it'll remove the 'what if' from my head. 
Are you just chilling out today? We need to go to dhs sisters as her daughters having her communion today   can't be bothered but need to show face for at least a little while. 
No symptoms so far, how about you? 
Mx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hiya minimay
I got signed off by Care for a week and I've also decided to use a weeks holiday that will take me up to test date, my work is stressful and I think i would more than likely explode at someone!
Not sure what to do today, took it easy yesterday after I scared myself by helping an old man move a  heavey trolley in the shops, felt my back twinge and had AF pains, was really annoyed with my self. Although I am going stir crazy! Argh, so bored and constantly thinking about this 2ww.
I'm happy with the clinic, although sometimes they annoyed mee, like when you would go for a scan they could never find my notes and send me for blood tests when not needed! Apart from that I can't fault them.
I haven't had any symptoms yet, I keep thinking there is something wrong. Only thing I've got is AF pains and lower backache which is another AFsign for me. My stomach is constantly churning and making noises, I wonder if it's all the medication I'm taking causing havoc?
Are you on medication or is it natural? I hate the pessaries, I'm sure they are bloating me up!
Kirst xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Im  having a natural cycle, no meds till yesterday when I did a pregnyl injection. Only 0.25ml for corpus luteum support. I asked why I wasn't on pessaries and they said because I'm on a natural cycle, Not sure that really answers my question  . 

Lovely weather today, going to sit out the back for a bit  

mx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh right, I wonder why some have medicated ones and others natural. So many questions!! 
It's been lovely today, been in the garden with my dogs today, the grirl got a bit over excited and jumped up at me and caught my belly so I've been worrying abit  . Had my usual nap in the afternoon, seem to be tired in the afternoon, that will be due to getting up everyday at 5 to do the pesseries!!
Hope you had a nice day x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

I think medicated cycles are mainly used when you have irregular cycles? Or when they specifically want you to ovulate on a specific date to plan the thawing and ET? 

I dont think your dog jumping up onto your belly will have done any damage. I think there's plenty of people who wrap BFP. I think resting etc is more for our own benefit to make us feel like we are in control and able to influence the outcome. In saying that I am resting   

Have a relaxing evening


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Morning Minimay
how are you today? It's so sunny here, I'm hoping it warms up so I can sit out in the garden.
Did you have a nice evening? We watched Britains Got Talent which occupied my mind for oooo 45 minutes!!
Had a bit of a run in with my mum, she made me feel really angry! Oh well like someone said on here can't please everyone all of the time, I'm just going to concentrate on me and bean.
Do you have any plans today?
Had any symptoms yet? I haven't at all, keep wondering do my boobs hurt .... no! argh I'm going crackers!
Kirst x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Kirst and Minimay, can i join you? I had ET with 1 blast on 6th May and due to test on 18th May! God what with the stress of whether or not the embryo survived the thaw or not and now the awful 2 week wait! I am also off of work on leave cause my job is pretty stressful too! Had no symptoms apart from a bit of AF sort of pain-well more like my tummy feels heavy like when i am due on. Saying that i have had that quite alot during this cycle even before ET. Its hard cause you analize(dont think i spelt that right) every little niggle ect. Anyway hope you both have a nice chilled sunday! 


Take care Oliviaxxxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Oliva
course you can!
You sound like me! 
Where are you having treatment? 
It's such a rollercoaster, I don't know if I'm coming or going.
Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Kirst, having treatment in Kent-the chaucer hospital. I saw that your with one of the Care clinics is that right? Have heard very very good reports about them. Sorry to read your signature to date hon  Here is hoping this is positive for you this time. Have you got any symptoms today? I sometimes feel like its really all in my head you know. Feeling perfectly normal today however tummy still feels heavy. Who knows what is going on inside hey! Trying to relax on this wait but i feel like i cant concentrate on anything else but my embryo/treatment etc!


Oliviaxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all ok today?

I havent actually had my FET yet, but it is planned for Thurs so i will soon be on this roller coaster....hopefully, providing our embies survive the thaw of course......

Kirst, i notice you are at Care Notts-i am too! I wonder if i can ask you about these pessaries we have to do? How do you do them if you dont mind me asking, i know this is a strange question but i mean (if you are on 2 twice daily) do you put 2 in at the same time? Sorry if tmi?!!

Lynds


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey
small world isn't it!! Probably been at Care at the same time.
Pessaries - yeah, I have to put 2 in at the same time the 2 later on 12 hours later.
Are you on other Meds? I'm on Progynova too.

Hi Olivia,
no symptoms today apart from heavy feeling in my stomach, don't know if it's all in my head.
I'm at Care in Nottingham, they do seem really nice.
How are you today?

Kirst xxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Kirst, cool your feeling ok! I can relate to that heavy feeling! Been sitting on the sofa watching absolute rubbish and its kind of taken my mind off of things. PMA PMA PMA hey!


Lyndsey-good luck for thurs!


Oliviaxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all

Kirst, i always find it quite funny when im sat waiting at care, i sometimes just feel like standing up and shouting anyone use FF!! Yeah im on progynova too-3tabs a day? So with the pessaries you just put 2 up there together? Just that other people i have spoken to have said that this could be quite tricky?

Olivia, thank you for the good luck wishes...hope you are well?

Lynds


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope we're all having a nice Sunday 

olivia - you had blast transfer same day as me! My otd is 17th but only coz clinic us closed on sun. I'm planning to test on fri!! That'll be 13 days post ovulation so hopefully will get an accurate result. Also I started bleeding on day 13 with my fresh cycle and I think it'll be better to find out on a preg test rather than having af appear which I was quite upset about ( and I was at work , but thankfully just leaving!) do you think you'll test early?  

kirst - I've had no symptoms either. Seems that loads of ladies get bfp with no symptoms so trying not to read too much into it. 

Lyndsay - hi , just wrote to you on other thread  good luck on Thursday, sure you have 2 lovely embies on board by thurs evening!!! 

Afm, went to see my friend and her 8wk old son. She's loving it and I'm more determined than ever that our ivf journey will bf successful! My goal is to be pregnant by the end of the year. But hopefully I'll be pg by next wk    Working tonight. Quiet so managing to catch up with ff  
going to be really busy at work tomorrow, hope it'll not affect things - little embie should have implanted by now!!  

Xxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Girls, 
Hope everyone is ok x

Lyndsey, I get up a 5am to do the lovely pessaries, I do them one at a time, straight after each other, then again at 5pm do the same. As for Progynova, I have take 4 of those a day, I wasnt responding to them when I was on 3 of them.
Tell me about it! I sit there looking around wondering if I have spoken to anyone in Care on FF!!

Olivia, We went out for a bit yesterday, only to Morrisons and Homebase! Living the dream. Got home and settled down on the settee watching the football, although sky plussed it and watched it an hour after it had started so I knew the result so I didnt get too stressed watching it!

Minimay, hope you're doing ok at work, I dont think I could cope being at work this week, i'd be snaping at everyone! Good luck for friday, ive got everything crossed for you, I was thinking of doing a test early but not sure I dare, if that makes sense!!

Take care everyone, speak soon xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Girls, so another day in hey! How is everyone feeling today? Am still feeling really heavy like i am about to come on and my boobs still hurt but i know thats the drugs! I have decided that my favourite time of the day or should i say night- is when i am asleep cause i cant worry about anything! You kind of feel like you want to go to sleep and wake up on the OTD!! Ha ha if only hey! My friend text me today-she has had 5 cycles of IVF and the last 2 goes worked and she said that she felt the same on all her 2 ww and they all had different results! Just goes to show that its true we are all different. Hard cause i feel the same as my last 2 cycles and they were both BFN! Anyway PMA PMA PMA                    


Minimay-i have to say i did buy 2 pregnancy tests yest(cause they were on offer!!ha thats my excuse anyway!). I tested early my last 2 goes and i was so upset when the result was negative so i dont know what i will do this time. God i know it will be so so tempting to do it early. Thing is we have a weekend planned with friends in london this weekend and i know if its bad news it will ruin it as i wont want to go! Good luck for fri hon. Wonder why your OTD is before mine then? Suppose its just different clinics is it? Will you still test on your OTD as well? 


Kirst-glad you chilled yesterday! How you feeling today? Do you manage to get back to sleep once you have done your pessaries at 5?


Lyndsey-hope thurs comes round quickly for you! I found ET day itself very stressful-waiting for that phonecall to let you know(in my case if my 1 embryo had survived)! I am           that all yours survive the thaw honey! Just keep yourself as busy as you can this week cause thats what i did last week too! I even put the cds in alphabetical order!! Mad i know!


Anyway here is        we all get the result we want!


Lots of love Oliviaxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Kirst - I thinkk being at work is good for me - less time to worry about symptoms or lack of them! 5 am is a crazy early time to have to get up! Can you not do them at 7am and 7 pm? When I used crinone gel for my last cycle I just used then as I was going to bed - which varied in time by up to 2 hours   

Olivia - is your clinic testing with blood HCG levels? Some clinics just do pee sticks and if thats the case I think they test later to ensure an accurate result. I expected to test on day 14, but as its a saturday I think its been put back to Monday. I'm definately going to test on sat, might not on fri... depends how crazy I'm going by then   Either way, regardless of result I'll still go for my blood test on Mon (I went last time even though pee stick neg and AF had arrived! - just for closure!) 

Lyndsay - another day closer to thursday and ET and PUPO   Hang in there, not long to go!

afm - I had slight dark brown discharge on wiping last night. never had this before so I'm hoping it was implantation bleeding Guess it could be nothing but I'm hanging onto the hope that our wee blast has implanted     

lots of   

Mx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Minimay-yeah my clinic  is just pee sticks so that makes sense why yours in earlier. I agree with you to going in for your blood on monday too-at least you will know for sure one way or another and as you say its closure either way. 
Sounds positive about when you wiped last night-     its implantation bleed!


Oliviaxxx


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if i join you also

i am also on 2ww had FET on 6th May test date is 17th May only have 1 embryo but reached a good blastocyst stage so here's    even though this is my 3rd tx can't seem to remember if things i feel are how i felt last time anyone else have that problem i feel like i'm going mad !!!. I am also on 3 progynova and 400mg cyclogest pessaries at the moment.

I'm sending you all lots of        and   

Take care

LauBxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi LauB, welcome hon! I also had a 5 day transfer on the 6th too! I so know what you mean about going mad! Was talking to my mum earlier about how i felt on all my 2 ww&treatments(this is my 4th) and i kind of remember but at the same time i dont-i wish i had kept a diary so i could refer back to it all!


Heres                 we all get that BFP. How you feeling? 


Oliviaxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Everybody,
how are you all? 
I'm having a really negative day today, no symptoms or signs whatsoever, i'm due on on weds so that explains the AF pains last week!! Praying AF doesn't arrive  

I do the pessaries between 5 and half past as I have to lie down for half an hour after and I started them before ET so I was still at work and get up at 6 for work. Carried on at that time as I'm waking up naturally at that time now!! I do tend to doze for an hour in the afternoon! 

Minimay - I bet it's implantation signs xxxx

Any way, I hope everyone is well, hopefully here from you soon...... Oh good lord 6 more days to go ARGH!!
xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Kirst -    Keep up the PMA. Last week was too early for AF pains and might have been implantation! This will be your time and we are ALL going to get BFPs!! 

LauB - I had a 5day transfer on the 6th and test on 17th too   But I'm going to cheat and test early on the Saturday. I know testing early is bad but it'll be 14days post ovulation and I wont be able to wait knowing that the test will already be accurate.

Olivia - I've been keeping a diary (not very well) and its funny how reading back to the start of even this treatment, I've written stuff which i'd forgotten about. I wish I'd kept a diary of my fresh cycle now. 

Lyndsay - not long till transfer now 

Well, on 17th this'll be a really happy thread     Can I ask, is everyone on progesterone pessaries? I feel a little left out, just had pregnyl injection on 7th and that was it. Hope its enough to support the endometrium!!
Am feeling positive today and have stopped working out when our next treatment will be. 

lots of     to get us through the next week!


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Morning girls  
how is everyone today?
I've been naughty this morning, bought some early pregnancy tests off eBay after hearing someone recomending them. I don't know if I will use them when they arrive.
Well I'm officialy 7 days post ET, apart from AF type pains last weds andthurs I have had no other symptoms so feeling a bit down BUT PMA !!!!!!
So glad I've got you girls xxxx


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Morning all

Having a bit of a strange day today as last night found 1 small splatter of bright red blood (sorry if sounds a bit gross!!) there seems to be very very faint brown dots when i wipe now which really are hardly anything anyone else experience anything like this ?
My DH bless him did do a search of the iternet to find out what this could be and some say you can get bright red inplantation bleed has anyone else heard this ?
Sorry lots of queistions today but like i say i'm having a strange day 

Hope everyone is good 

LauBxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls,


How is everyone? I want lots of                      thoughts today from everyone! I know its so hard. Dont know about you but all i can think about is my little embryo and being on this awful 2 ww! Also having the most mental dreams-think its cause i am so healthy these days cause of treatment.


LauB-sounds positive could well be implantation bleed. I personally have never had it( my 1st treatment we had a positive briefly) but i know lots of girls do so fingers crossed. Fire away with any questions hon cause thats what we are all here for to help and support eachother!


Kirst-tell me which tests have you bought? They should arrive any day now! Try and wait till weekend if you can i know its hard hon. I made the mistake of testing early on my last 2 treatments(tested very early) and because they were both BFN i was so so low wish i had waited till OTD-saying that it would have been negative anyway! I bought 2 clearblue digital the other day and they are upstairs! For me i like the fact that it literally says pregnant or not pregnant and even though the not pregnant is very harsh there is no arguing with it and it seems to sink in quicker for me. I have had the ones with the line from the hospital but they drove me mad cause my mind started playing tricks-was there a line or not-aah!


Minimay-am only on HRT and a daily Gestone injection this time. Have been on cyclogest and crinone gel on my previous treatments. Dont feel left out hon-i think all hospitals do it differently thats all. I love your positive thoughts that the 17th is gonna be a happy day for us all. Saying that i dont test till 18th but i may do it a day early!!
Well done for keeping a diary-i think its such a rollercoaster you forget half of whats happened or how you felt. 


Lyndsey-thurs is nearly here hon!


Girls                    we all get our dreams come true next week!


Love Oliviaxxxxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Olivia
you never fail to make me smile xx
I got 10 from eBay!! only 99p haha, but they are duds but they were recomended and can detect very low HCG level so I thought oh for a quid why not.
I might do one on Saturday if I dare
xx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone - thought I'd join you all if that's ok cos I'm on 2WW as well!  Had EC on 6th then ET 10th so OTD 20th for me - bit after you all but only a few days.  I'm not working so trying to take it easy but not sure how much I should do.  I don't want to carry anything heavy so that's my excuse not to go food shopping and don't really want to use cleaning products so that's cleaning out of the window too.  I know I'm probably being a bit obsessive but don't want to kick myself if it doesn't work.  Has anyone any ideas to fill the time in?

I'm just taking one pessary per day so do it at night before I go to bed - I hope it's enough cos lots of people seem to do more than that. Argh - why is everything with IVF such a worry!

Take care all
Dee x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

just wanted to join you all in this 2ww madness, I had FET yesterday ( medicated) it was our last frostie and this is our 4th 2ww... yesterday was v nerve wracking due to only having one to defrost but thankfully it went ok. In our fresh and first 2 frozen cycles we had straight BFN's- so I know how you feel Olvia about wondering if it will ever happen,

This time I'm taking prenisolone ( due to immune tests showing slightly elevated Nk cells) aspirin, clexane, gestone and progynova and metformin( i have PCOS)- feels like a fair amount of drugs, 

kirsty - I also have some of those cheapy tests- someone I met through the clinic swore by them and had some left over whcih she gave me, they are very tempting, our clinic says wait 16days which makes OTD the 25th- which is so long to wait, but part of me likes being in the PUPO bubble, if its neg before that they ask you to stay on the drugs anyway till then so may just wait if I can, 

Hi Mimimay- LauB and Dee- good luck to all of you, looking forward to chatting,

I'm taking it easy wathcing films and tv and have just dozed through 60minute makeover- something I ate this morning seems to have given me a dodgy stomch which is annoying but I'm trying not to get paranoid about, i feel v sleepy but think all the drugs do that to me, also doing nothing,

bye for now, 

Livity K


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone!
Wow there are lots of us now!!
Just wanted to say hi to everyone!
Oh and I meant bet they are duds not but they are duds earlier!
Something I am wondering though, I wonder why my clinic have told me to test on 17th, I had ET on 4th, which is only 13 days?
Xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi everyone

Kirst, hope you are feeling a little more positive today? Have you called the clinic about the OTD? Ive had those test before off ebay, are they the ones which say they supply the NHS etc? They seem to work ok-obviously all the ones i have done have been BFN!!!   

Welcome Livity K and Dee, hope your 2wws are going as well as they can?  

Olivia sending you loads of      and sticky vibes coming your way too....  

LauB, from what i have read your little bit of blood is a good sign.....      Hope you feelin ok?

Minimay, hope your 2ww is going ok? Keep up the PMA     

AFM, i know i havent even got there yet, but its nice to follow you ladies, i will then at least have an idea of whats to come...   Only 1 more day for me anyway and ill be in the same boat.....hopefully-they WILL survive the thaw...     

Oh yeah i meant to ask, this may be a little tmi! When you ladies do the pessarie, do you find lots of it seems to come back out during the day? I mean is this ok, is what needs to be absorbed being absorbed-if you get what i mean?  

Lynds


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Lyndsey

Just briefly I heard that pessaries absorb in about 20-30 mins so after that what comes out is just the medium used to hold the drug, maybe try and lie/sit down for 20 mins or so after using, 

good luck

Livity


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Livity  XXX


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi lyndsey
Yeah, the pessaries do tend to dissolve and I'm left with a thick White discharge (tmi!!)
I'm ok today, I just don't know what to think any more, I can honestly say this is the worst part of the treatment for me!! Still now symptoms whatsoever!
Yeah that's the pee sticks!! Well, we'll see, I probably won't test early. 
I'm wondering if it's because I had FET 5 weeks after EC so no need for HCG injection which allows me to test on the 13th day, hmmm I'll call Care tomorrow.

Hope eveyone is ok xxxxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Oooo that may be the same for me then Kirst....I am having my FET because my fresh ET was cancelled due to possible OHSS and i am also having the FET about 5 weeks after EC...?  
I have read lots of stories of people having no symptoms at all during the 2ww and getting BFP's and some woman seem to get every symptom...keep your PMA hun....i wonder if i have seen you at Care??! The last few times i had to go in the morning i wore my work uniform which is very similar to the nurses uniform at Care...??  

LyndsXXX


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmmmm I'm trying to think now!
I can't really remember to be honest, I tend to bury my nose in the magazines!
Are you at Nottingham too? I can't remember if you've told me or not! Oh the joys of the 2ww sleepless nights  
xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Kirsty,

I honestly just think every clinic is different in proctocol and timing- some natural FET have HCG shot, some don't there are different medicated protocols too- also test dates vary hugely- the Lister say 9 days post 5 day transfer, CRGH my clinic say 16 days post! 

I wouldn't worry and just test when they say

Livity


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah im Nottingham too, live in Chesterfield...
I bet it is constantly on your mind isnt it whilst on 2ww, i  cant stop thinking about my little embies now and they arent even out of the freezer yet!  
So when is your OTD?
How are you doing Livity? When is your OTD?
XX


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Lyndsay,
you aren't far from me at all, I live in Aston just on the outskirts of Sheffield.
Yeah, constantly thinking about my little bean hoping that it's worked.
When we went to theatre they showed me the embryo on screen, was amazing, I had a bit of a cry.
My OTD is 17th. Six more bedtimes . . .

Livity, it is weird with all the different dates and medication every oneis taking.
Argh it's sending me loopy!!

Xxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, i have a friend at work who lives in Aston, i work at Barlborough Treatment Centre so not far from you at all! 
Im hoping we get to see our embies too, it has fallen really nicely for us that DH has got the day off so would be nice if we could get to see them, who is your Cons? I had Maha Ragunath to start with but Ehab Kelada did my EC and follow up?
Not many more sleeps for you then now, hope you can hang on for OTD......  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are doing ok? Hows the 2ww's treating you all?

Lynds
XXX


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey,
Maha is our Cons, Colleen is our embryologist and Mary is my nurse. They are all brilliant.
We've been to Balborougb today! To Dobbies!
What a small world.
Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello girls,


Hope we are having lots of                  today! How is everyone?


Hi dee-welcome to the 2 ww madness!


Have to say not feeling positive today at all my tummy still feels crampy and i keep getting twinges-wish i just felt normal! Panic started setting in as to what the hell are we gonna do if this doesnt work! Financially we are up to our eyes in it! Thinking about egg sharing. Anyone else considered doing this or has done this? I only cope with a negative if i have plan b!!


Kirst-those tests sound good and as you say 99p-gotta give it a go! How you feeling today? I found it a bit emotional seeing our embies too- this is the first time i didnt look on our embryos on screen-hoping its a good omen!


Hey Livity-hope your tummy is feeling better? So your on gestone too! I was quite shocked at how big the needle was compared to all the other needles you use with burserilin etc but hey you just have to get on with it dont you! I am off work too and loving doing nothing! 


LauB&Minimay and anyone else i may have forgotten sending you all           and       praying we all get that positive result we are dreaming of!


Hope you all have a lovely evening!


Love Oliviaxxxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've just had the most painful few hours whilst cooking and finally reaslied it must be consipation - sorry of too much info but just wondered if anyone else had suffered?  I had to lie in bed for an hour clutching my stomach.  I know it's supposed to be a side affect after ET but this is the worst pain I've had.  Now worrying it's going to affect my chances as it was so painful.  Has anyone any experience of this?

Lyndsey - re the pessaries.  I found that before when I've used them I've had a lot of discharge but this time I was told to walk around for 15mins after putting them in and I've had much less discharge.  In my other cycles I just used to go straight to bed after and apparently it doesn't allow the medication to disperse as well if you're lying still.  I'm not sure how true this is and feel free to ignore however it seems to be working better for me this time!

Well off to watch flashforward from last night now.

Take care everyone
Dee x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Quick message only as on my phone,

dee- I'd heard better to walk about too. Didn't know about this last cycle when using crinone gel so I used when in bed at night but if I use it again I'll be using in morning before work. 

Kirst - I think earliest test day is 14 days post ovulation. Usu a few days later if clinic uses hpt rather than blood hcg level. I'm a bit disappointed that my otd is 11dp5dt (expected it to be sat but I think they don't test at the weekend)

sorry for lack of personals. Will be back on tomorrow! 

Mxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Minimay-Hi 
just to say my OTD is 16 days post 5 day transfer- so think yourself lucky with 11!! It's driving me crazy- the clinic do it because testing on that day should give you a high enough reading that you don't need further bloodtests and it also makes it a completely absolute answer- I've held out quite well on other 2ww but not sure if I will this time! 

Livity- on day 2 and already feeling bit crazy!


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, here we go again, another day closer
Really struggled sleeping last night, for some reason I just had a niggling feeling of doubt all night, just laid there praying for a sign.
Ended up just getting up at 6, got half my washing done!
Aaaah it's far too early for crappy tv, I have succumed to Jeremmy Kyle OMG
anyway, morning everyone xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kirst- stay away from Jeremy Kyle, that man is bad for health I'm sure   I've found his prog, the one day time tv I can't stomach however bored I am- he's too horrible, 

i also woke up at 5.30 but not feeling too stressed- apart from dreaming I was Nick Clegg!! 

Livity xx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha Livity that made me laugh out loud!! Why Nick Clegg ?!?
JK is dire I must admit, but very addictive ARGH can't believe I'm admitting it !
Xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

don't know why Nick Clegg but was worried about the coalition! feeling the pressure of being the man making the decisions- maybe its transferred stress??

I get addicted to all the house and cooking progs- which covers most of a day! that and a bit of Rosemary and Thyme- for really unbelievable murder mystery ( and nice gardens) 

Livity x


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi girls
Well, I called Care to ask why I'm testing on 17th which is 13 days after embryo transfer.
They said they like to test when the embryo is 18 days old. So, the embryo was 5 days old when transferred on the 4th, add 13 days takes me to 17th. Ok, I've got that sorted in my head.
I mentioned that I wasn't having any symptoms or haven't had any bleeding and she went quiet and a few minutes later said well still test on 17th. 
Didn't exactly fill me with confidence. 
xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kirst- only 10-30% of people have implantation bleeding and lots of people have no symptoms at all,   

Glad they gave you a good answer re why that test date- think I might last that long! 

K x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi ladies

Kirst, glad you got some clarification on the date with Care, im sure they didnt mean it like that though about lack of symptoms etc, i have read that symptoms/no symptoms can both produce BFPs and like Livity says only few people get implantation bleeding-only the lucky ones....     

Livity, hope you do make it to OTD.....   How are you feeling? Apart from dreaming about being Nick Clegg lol!!

Olivia, how are you feelin hun? Hope you are maanaging to stay positive about this cycle, i know you need to consider the next step, but dont lose hope for this one working...   I absolutely would consider egg sharing if i thought we would be allowed to do it (think my PCOS and unpredictability could cause us probs there) I know what you mean about being financially viable also, £5,000+ is not an easy amount of money to find is it?       for this cycle hun. xx

Minimay, hows things? How you feelin?   

Dee, thanks for the tip about the pessaries, tbh the past 2 morning i have done them i havent been able to lie down after them ( im always late for work!) and the 'discharge' hasnt been too bad. How you feelin?

LauB, how are you, hows the 2ww?

AFM, well tomorrow will be here before i know it! I will get a call from the embryologist at around 11:30 (before we set off) and providing 2 of my (or even 1) embies survives the thaw we have to be in for 1pm to have ET at 1:30.....Aaaargh soooo nervous!! Wish i could fast forward....  

Lynds


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone
I'm having a bad day, feel so sad and really down. 
I had read a post where someone tested 8 days post ET and got a BFP, so I thought as I had a 5 day old embryo transferred 8 days ago I'd give it a go. It was a BFN. I'm so sad.
I know in my head that's it's maybe too early, but my heart hurts so much.
Sorry for rambling on about me.

Lyndsey good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Oh Kirsty, 
I'm so sorry you are having a tough day- reading your signature you have been through so much and this is very tough, 

It may well be too early- have a look in 2ww section at the information on HCG levels and there is a massive range of HCG that went on to be positive pregnancies,  I think on day 13 there are still undetectable ones at the lower level, 

Big Hug, 

Kate (Livity)


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Lyndsey
Good luck for tomorrow, wishing your embies on, 

Kate x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Kirst-i think you have tested far too early honey i think we need to send the         round! I have seen many ladies posts who have even tested the day before their test date and got a BFN and then got a BFP on the OTD! I dont think there would be enough pregnancy hormone in your body yet hon. Lets here it for lots of            even though i know its hard.


I have been having cramps and twinges again today so not feeling positive either and i have to admit i did have a minute earlier when i was tempted to go get the pee sticks out! I know it sounds kind of strange but the more i dont know the result and i am PUPO then i am still in with a chance!


Hi to all of your other ladies sending you lots of          too!


Olivia


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Lyndsey-lots of luck for tomor-got my fingers and toes crossed for your embies!              


Oliviax


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

Good luck to Lyndsey for tomorrow.  I've never been lucky enough to have frozen embryos but can guess the anticipation you're feeling.

Take care Kirsty, I've tested early in previous cycles too and kicked myself - you feel really down it hasn't worked but then at the back of your mind know it's too early so you may have a slight chance it's worked and could be worrying for nothing.  Fingers crossed for you x

As for me, the stomach pains are getting better but still getting occasional cramps.  Been out for prunes today - needs must and all!  Just wishing it was OTD but I've still got a week to go yet - why does this period go so slowly!!

Take care everyone
Dee x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Olivia -     Crampy pains can be a an early preg sign. My CB from fresh cycle had crampy pains from mid way thru 2ww and has just had her scan - twins   

Dee - I had awful constipation after my EC last cycle. I think it was the conscious sedation (did you have that). Our clinic use alfentanyl which is an opiate and basicially tells your bowels to stop for about 5days! Not been constipated this time but I've been eating about 10 portions of fruit and veg/day!!! And drinking about 3l of water   

Kate - what a weird dream, did you wake up confused wondering who you really were?   Are you off for the 2ww? I love watching daytime telly - i think I associate it with not having to work   Hope the 2ww is going ok for you so far, cant believe how long you have to wait after ET! I feel lucky testing on Monday (but still going to test early  )

Kirst  -   so sorry that you got a BFN, but its not an accurate result!! HPTs are not that good and you are too early anyway. Step away from the peesticks     (at least until fri or sat!) 

Lyndsay -   for tomorrow. Its soooo nerveracking waiting for the phone call! Fingers crossed for lovely embies to transfer    

Afm - dying to test tomorrow!!!   But  not going to!! Will hold off till friday (or maybe even saturday).  Started telling collegues that I might not be drinking at our night out  on friday. Said I would maybe need to drive as short of time (!) What a  rubbish excuse! I am generally up for having several wines so my driving  excuse seems really lame. Might just tell them coz otherwise they'll  just think I'm pregnant which I think would be worse if I then get a  BFN........


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Morning girls, hope everyone is well.

Thanks for the info on the ec drugs minimay - I didn't know about the 5 day thing - thinking back it fits but I thought it was because I'd started the pessaries on that day - prob a combination of both!  On previous 3 cycles I didn't have this problem but I suppose everyone's different - been eating more eggs this time as well and heard yesterday this can make constipation worse - typical!

Hope you managed to hold off testing this morning.  Am I right in thinking your OTD is Monday?  I normally test the day before OTD but thinking of waiting until the day this time - I say that now mind but I'm not due to test until a week today so who knows if I'll manage it.  

Good luck deciding what to tell your work friends - I've had the same thing with family who don't know before.  They make little comments about why you're not drinking but I've always just ignored them and let them think what they want.  Saying that I've never had it in the 2WW before - if anyone asks you outright if you're pregnant it'd be very difficult to know what to say.  Sometimes I think it'd be easier just to hide yourself away and not see anyone until you know one way or another - not too healthy though is it!?

Take care everyone
Dee x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well ladies, i am officially PUPO!! Yeay-i never thought i would say that! Its sooo nerve wracking isnt it-waiting for the call from the embryologist was worst-they thawed 3 to get 2 which survived 100% in tact and one of them had started dividing again by the time we arrived for ET...... Now the waiting game   

How are all you other lovely ladies doing?

Kirsty, how are you feeling? I hope you manage to stay away from the pee sticks till your OTD now   

Dee, How you feelin?

Olivia, hows things?

Minimay, Hows the 2ww treating you?

Kate, how you doing?

Lynds


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey,
glad everything went well for you x fingers crossed for you chick xx
well, I'm so down in the dumps, just can't get the BFN out of my mind, feel like giving up I really do.
Still, I'm still holding on to the tiny shred of hope that Monday will be a BFP.
Hope everyone is well. Sorry for moaning about me
xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All,

Lyndsey- congrats on being PUPO- imagine those little embies dividing inside you happily!

Kirst- I'm sorry you are feeling low- hang in there till monday and    for a change, 

Dee- a week to go- always think the second week is worst so good luck, 

Miminmay- good luck for tomorrow or friday or whenever you decide to test am thinking of you, 

Olivia- when are you testing? 

Nothing much to report here- had a marginally more active day- had my friend and her little girl over for lunch and walked to the park! also did some cooking, to be honest my only side effect/symptom is complete knackeredness but think that may be the steroids- am going to bed v soon! 

Kate x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kirsty, the instructions from Kerry (the lovely theatre nurse) are still fresh in my mind and she specifically said DO NOT test early, it will give you a false reading, it could cause you unecessery stress etc, just try and hold out for Mon hun, i know its difficult, the next 16 days are going to be the longest of my life i know that, but pls no more testing hun... stay positive.

Lynds
XX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Lyndsay - Congrats for PUPO   fingers x'd!!!

Kirst - try to keep up PMA, really hard I know esp when you've tested neg. But if AF hasnt arrived theres still a hope....

Kate - glad yo're taking things easy - enjoy your early night!

Dee - I think you're wise waiting till OTD. I'm not going to be able to I'm afraid   

Olivia - how are you babe?

afm - lost all my PMA!   Stressful day at work, tummy feels a bit bloated, seems a little like AF might be on her way   Had a wee cry to DH when I got home. Am SO scared to test tomorrow in case its a BFN. But prolonging things over the weekend wont make any difference to the outcome. Might as well know sooner so I can get on with next step....Really hope my feeling is wrong!!!!


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Minimay, hows things? Have you tested? Everything crossed for you hun.....

Lynds
XXX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

hi Lyndsay

I tested this morning  So nervous, woke up at 6!! Test showed a VERY faint positive. not feeling optimistic about it though as I think its still the HCG from the luteal support injection I gave myself last friday.   I'll retest tomorrow and see if the line disappears (or becomes stronger   ) My gut instinct is that its a false positive and my blood test on monday will confirm! REALLY hope I'm wrong!!!

Mxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG OMG Minimay, thats fantastic-such a small dose of HCG would be out of your system by now wouldnt it? I have everything crossed for you to get a stronger +ve tomorrow and Monday when you  have your blood test.........

Lynds
XXX


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone

Sorry its been a while but have been driving myself crazy reading in to every twinge i get so wish i could just sleep for these two weeks !!!!!! only 3 more sleeps then the big test date !!!!!
going to be good and not do it early as if not good news may as well leave it as long as possible

Lyndsey111  congrats on joining the wonderfull 2ww 

Kirst1980 sorry your test was negative    but i also agree with the others think you may have testing a bit to early try to hold out till Monday if you can, Here's lots of         and    for you.

Mimimay lots of         and    that the line becomes stronger tomorrow .

oliva, Dee-Hopeful and livity how are you all going ?

Sending all          and       for all

Lots of Love LauBxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

Welcome to the 2ww Lyndsey.  How are you feeling?  

Minimay - looks like good news to me.  Hope you have a good night tonight and get more good news tomorrow.

Kirsty - how are you feeling, have you tested again?  Hope you're ok x

Olivia, Kate and LauB - how are you all doing, do any of you have any feelings about the result?  LauB  - you've not long left now have you, fingers crossed it's a good one for you.  Olivia and Kate - how long do you have until testing?

AFM, I haven't much to say really.  Starting to feel a bit negative it's not worked - don't know why really just that I feel quite normal today I suppose!

Going to see if Loose Women can cheer me up!

Take care girls
Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning you lovely ladies, what a lovely sunny day it is! How are you all today? Our internet was down all day yesterday and i felt so cut off-i got myself in a right tiz! Thankfully its ok today so i can catch up with you all!


Mini-ooh sounds very positive honey-      that that line gets stronger and stronger!! Do you think you will test daily until OTD? Realle excited for you! I am too scared to test early incase it comes up negative-roll on tues!


Dee-i test on the 18th May-eek! I am still cramping and have been pretty much since the day after ET! Unfortunately as positive as i am trying to be cramping for me has never been a good sign to date!
Feeling normal i think is a good sign dee!              Did those loose women cheer you up?


LauB-i know exactly what you mean about going to sleep for the 2 ww-if only! Would take alot of stress away hey! How you feeling? Any symtoms or anything? Not gonna test early either. 4 more sleeps for me!! 


Livity-i relate to being knackered-i think for me its all the emotions as well as this horrible gestone injection that are making me so tired. I am sleeping for 12 hours a night at the moment and i am loving it! 


Kirst-please keep up that         honey-i know its really hard but try and put that test out of your mind. Alot can change in as little as 24 hours!! Have you done anymore tests? Sending you       for feeling down. Are you feeling a bit better today?


Lyndsey-congratulations on being PUPO     ! Brilliant that 2 out of the 3 survived-here is        that they snuggle down nicely for the next 9 months!


Well i am just gonna chill again today-going to stay with friends tonight till sunday so looking forward to getting away-will leave the pee sticks here! 


Lots of love Oliviaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Olivia
Still a BFN today :-(
keep positive chick, you keep me smiling xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG ladies, pls help! I have just read something on here which worried me....the progynova tabs we have to take-i have to take 3/day, all the time i have been on 3 i have taken 2 together in the morning and 1 at around lunchtime, i have just read something that said if you dont take these tabs properly (im guessing this means one morning, lunch and evening time) the womb lining could start to come away prematurely, does any know if this is right and if so have i damaged my chances of this working AAArgh!
Lynds
XX


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Lyndsey
I take 4 as instructed (3 weren't enough for me) one when I wake up, lunch, tea and last one before bed. I'm sure if you were doing them wrong it would have shown up on your scans.
If you feel better, call Care, the have an out of hours number you can call, don't worry about calling them, I did when I was doing my ICSI injections cos I couldn't remember how to mix the stuff!
I'll dig out the number if you need it xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Lyndsey-

I would also call- but also not worry too much- maybe move to one with each meal but as Kirsty says if there was a problem I think it would have been noticed before- I think it is more likely to be a problem if you take them erratically when they are used for HRT in menopausal ladies at a lower dose, we are on quite a high dose, 

 Kate x


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Lindsey

I take mine all (3) in the evening, did start taking them morning noon and night but was told could take them all at once and the reason for seperating them was because some find they get nausea when taking them alltogether, i find it easier to do them once a day with my other meds so i dont forget i'm sure your fine and as livity said they would have noticed before on your scans if there was a problem.

LauBxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you so much ladies for your replies. I have called Care and they say the same as you say LauB that they can be taken together or seperate it doesnt matter aslong as we get the dose we need everyday! Phew!
Has anyone tested today?
Hows everyone doing?
Lynds
XXX


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

hi ladies

How are we all doing today? TFI weekend!!!

Lyndsay - glad you called the clinic - no point in worrying about your medication - theres enough to worry about !   

Kirst - how are you doing honey? Are you retesting this weekend? Really hoping you'll get a wee suprise and the second line will appear. While AF hasnt arrived theres still hope!!     

Olivia - well done you leaving the peesticks behind! hope you have a nice time at your friends. tues will be here soon! 

Dee - feeling normal is fine - its too early for pregnancy symptoms. 

lauB - not long till OTD!!! You are so good not testing early! How many days post ET is your OTD?

Kate - what dose of steroids are you on? is it for immune issues? I'm wondering if I should ask for steroids/clexane if I need another fresh cycle. Hope you're managine to keep ocupied for the 2ww!


  afm - retested this morning. Woke up at 5am!   I think the line  looks slightly fainter   No holding out  much hope that its a true reading. Guess I'll test again tomorrow unless  AF shows up before then. I had some blood stained d/c yesterday so not  sure if that means shes on her way.... Hope she stays gone!!!


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Morning everyone

Minimay, I haven't tested today, in one way I've sort of accepted it is a BFN, if it changes on Monday then that will be amazing.
Can I just ask, do the pessaries and progynova stop AF arrivng? I'm so confused, if they don't then if I stop takng them then I'll come on won't I? When I was taking the pessaries after my ICSI I came on a day after so they must stop AF. Hmmm

glad everyone is ok xx sun is shining yeay


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

Kirsty- the pessaries and progynova will stop AF for most people- I've had to wait a few days for AF after stopping them on previous goes, really hope you have a lovely surprise on monday. Keep going on the drugs till your OTD- they keep the right environment for the embies, in a natural pregancy the egg follicle would do it, 

Minimay- hope your line get darker tomorrow! 

LauB how are you doing?

Olivia- enjoy the weekend and good luck for tuesday-   

Dee good luck- do you test soon?

Lynsdey- glad Care reassured you, 

Feeling quite grumpy today- DH is being a star he's been shopping for lunch as we have friends round, I've made soup and he's bought cheese/pate and nice breads- just realised I probably shouldn't eat blue cheese or pate though  I was a real grumpy cow though as when he came back some of the cheese was really small slices and I was stroppy about it so I've sent him back out- feel a bit guilty now, love him though!

Hope you all have good weekends

kate x


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Kate
Just couldn't understand why some peoples AF would come whilst on the meds. 
Xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think it varies person to person- also possibly on the dose of progesterone given as support- for me it definitely holds it off and I think either way you can't read too much into not bleeding,

K x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls, back from our weekend away and it was lovely! However could have murdered a glass of wine with dinner last night!!


How is everyone?


Kirst-how are you hon? Fingers crossed for that BFP tomor-you never know         that you get that amazing positive! H


Mini-did you test again? Think its hard not to keep testing when you have done the first one hey?       that line keeps getting darker and darker!


Livity-your allowed to be a bit grumpy hon-i would be the same with my other half if he came back with yummy food that i cant eat!!! How you feeling?


Lyndsey, dee and lauB-hope your all well and having a nice weekend  


Well touch wood havent had any more cramping for a few days which is cool however still dont hold out much hope. Kind of gets to this stage where you just want to know either way so if it is negative you can move on with plan b. On a positive i usually have cramping for 2 days before test date but touch wood it has not happened yet but hey i have my share of cramping for most of this 2 ww. My legs are also so so sore from the gestone injections but hey it could all be worth it!


Lots of love Oliviaxxxxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi girls
Oh I'm having the worst day ever, my mother in law was rushed into intensive care this morning, she can't breath. She can't be put on to a ventilator due to her chemotherapy or something as it will more than likely give her infections which will kill her.oh god, it's awful, I have had to rah home for my pesseries so in half an hour I will be setting off back to the hospital.

Hope all are ok, gladyou had a nice time Olivia xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kirsty     and   for your mother in law- pulling through this quickly 

Kate x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh Kirst-what an awful day! Hope your mother in law recovers soon hon-thinking of you!  

Oliviaxxxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks girls, I'm just trying to find change for parking before setting back off.
It's taken any last hope I had for OTD tomorrow.
Thanks for your kind words xx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your  Mother in Law Kirsty. My thoughts are with you..
Lynds
XXX


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well BFN this morning. I'm so heartbroken.
Need to phone the hospital and find out when we can start again.
Mother in law still in a bad way.
Xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Kirst                  I am so so sorry honey! Remember you still have those 5 frosties! I would phone up and get yourself booked in again as soon as you feel up to it-thats what i have done when i have had my negative results and its really kept me going cause you have to something to look forward to(if you know what i mean!). Take some time to yourself hon.


        your Mil gets better soon!


Lots of love Oliviaxxxxxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Kirst -     . I agree with olivia, going again keeps your mind from thinking about bfn, although ur mind already occupied with ur mil. Really hope she gets well soon  . Take care and look after yourself and dh these next few weeks  

I am getting bloods done today. Will get a call this afternoon with results.... Sooooo nervous!!!  

Hope everyone else is ok

mxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Mini-good luck with bloods honey!!! Do let us know how you get on! I have a good feeling!


Love Oliviaxxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kirsty I'm so sorry,    I agree with Olivia making a plan can help. Really hope your mother-in- law improves soon   


Minimay good luck for your results- thinking of you, 

Olivia- one day to go- how are your nerves?

love to everyone else,

Kate x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Kirsty, im so sorry to read you got BFN this morning, life is so not fair    .     your mil get better soon.

Minimay, so excited for you, everything crossed for you BFP hun      

Kate, how are you feeling today?

Olivia, do you test tomorrow? How you feeling?

AFM, well i know i can officially symptom watch now (4dp2dt) but feel a little    as i cant feel anything....   I know implantation can take varying amounts of time but i just wnt to feel something, anything....
This is going to sound like a really daft question, but i need to ask it! So i have PCOS and dont ovulate...ever! So never have periods without being on meds of some sort.  Before this FET i DR and now take progynove and the lovely pessaries, so my question is, will i have af after this (if it doesnt work of course which im     it does) as i havent ovulated? Will the progynova make me 'shed' the womb lining-sorry like i said i know i sound so daft not understanding all this.....  
Lynds


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all

Well another BFN for me again so feeling rubbish

Kirst sorry your having a rubbish time too   
Minn fingers crossed for you today and   

hope everyone else is ok sorry not many personals but i think you'll all understand

take care

LauBxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi girls,


LauB-so sorry to hear it didnt work               . Take some time for yourself now hon-very hard dealing with a negative. You and DH look after each other. Thinking of youxxx


Lyndsey-yeah OTD is tomor-i can feel the nerves kicking in! In a way i dont want to know so i can continue living in this bubble. Really chuffed that i didnt test early-although it was very very hard. Have tested early before and it was BFN which got me so down for the rest of the wait. Have 2 clearblues waiting upstairs in the bathroom ready to do tomor morn early!!
As far as i am aware hon if this cycle does not work for you-you should have a bleed once you stop all the medication-hope that helps! Sending you lots of                   


Livity-how are you feeling hon? Have you had any niggles or anything? Not long for you now either hon! Have to say i have had no cramping now since 8dpt so for me thats a good sign-dont want to jinx it however! Usually i start cramping at least 2 days before OTD but so far so good-hoping thats a good sign for me. My boobs have never been this sore in any of my 2ww however this could be due to the gestone injection which i have never done before! God here is hoping for a miracle for us all!!!     


Mini-thinking of you          


Kirst-still thinking of you too hon     


Cant believe its 1 day to testing! Its mad that this whole cycle which has lasted just under 8 weeks for me will now all come to end tomor-well hoping it will continue for another 8 months          . I have seen those 'not pregnant' words too many times before so hoping i get the words 'pregnant'. Oh well be out of my misery in a few hours!


Oliviaxxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

LauB and Kirsty - sorry to hear your news.  Hope you're doing ok - well as well as can be expected in the circumstances x

Fingers crossed that it's good news this afternoon minimay and good luck to olivia for tomorrow.

Lyndsey and Kate - how long do you both have left?  It's 3 days for me so keeping everything crossed!

Take care everyone
Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Dee-forgot to say earlier its not long for you either? Hope your feeling ok? I seem to have positive moments and then very low moments! This day is draaaaaging! Sending you lots of                     hon.


Oliviaxxxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi
MIL passed away at lunch time, she is no longer in pain x
as for us, well I'm so angry with Care, 23rd June is the earliest appointment to get in with the consultant, I don't want to wait that long. Still waiting for the nurse to call me.

Good luck everyone, I'm wishing better news for you all, thank you for your support this past few weeks xxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh Kirst-so so sorry to hear about your MIL              to you and your DH.


With regards to your next appt i had to wait nearly 3 months at my clinic-i was going hopping mad!





Love Oliviaxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning ladies,


Hope everyone is ok today?


I cant quite believe that i am about to write this but we got a BFP this morning!!!! I am still in shock! I was shaking whilst waiting for the result to come up. Been awake since i did the test(that was at 3 this morning!) -was bursting for the loo so thought i may as well be put out of my misery! Wow its so surreal! Really praying that this bean stays with us! Thats the thing with treatment although we have crossed one line we still have lots to cross so gonna try and take each day at a time(says she who has had the baby name book out already!!).


Sending        to  Kirst&LauB and praying that you get that BFP you deserve soon!


           that Livity, Dee, Mini& Lyndsey and anyone else i have missed that you get that BFP!!!


Gonna try and go back to sleep now!!


Love Oliviaxxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Morning all

Kirsty, im so sorry to hear about your MIL...    Have you requested a cancellation app at Care, they will sometimes call you if something comes up before the date they give you, that does seem too long to have to wait. 

Olivia, that is amazing,  congratulations hun.        so happy for you, I will be looking back at your posts now to see what signs and symptoms you were having.....!

Mini, hope all went well yesterday? How are you?   

Dee, only 2 days now? I test on 29th (feels like a lifetime away)       for us all...

LauB, im so sorry hun, do you know what you are going to do next or are you having some time out?    

Kate, How are you feeling hun?  

AFM, i have no real symptoms are such the odd, quite random crampy type feeling, but more in the ovary area.....   Oh well, this 2ww is already sending me   !

Lynds


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Wow congratulations Olivia, that's brilliant news.  What's the next step for you, have you got a scan booked in?

Lyndsey - I know how you feel - well we all do I suppose!  I'm really nervous now, so scared it's not going to be the result I want!

Kirsty - sorry to hear about your Mother in Law.

Take care everyone 
Dee xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Kirsty- what a week for you and your DH- more than anyone should have to go through, I'm thinking of you both,   

LauB- i'm so sorry to hear about your BFN- they are truly rubbish aren't they- hope you are ok and clinic is being positive,  

Olivia- hooray hooray! It's lovely to hear of FET working- hope your blood test was a good follow up,  

Mini- how's things? 

Dee- 2 days to go- good luck I have everything crossed for you  

Lyndsey- I know the mad feeling well- you are 4 days behind me am thinking of you

AFM- I'm doing ok, went to clinic today to have blood test to check no ill effects from clexane and also to check my progesterone levels- this is a new thing they are doing- although as I'm already on gestone it is very unlikely to be a problem. While I was there the nurse did my gestone for today which was great as meant I could stay at Mum and Dad's in the countryside ( I live in London)  last night which was lovely. DH is doing my gestone normally which means we need to stick together! 
Its frustrating having bloods done at this stage as I was preg they could prob tell by now- but just have to get on with it, think I'm going to test on saturday as DH and I have a quiet weekend where we can then digest whatever the outcome is- OTD is tuesday but it is a late one so I'm pretty sure sat will be ok, 

bye for now, 

Kate x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone
Hope ur all well
Update from me - bloods showed ?early miscarriage/ chem preg. Hcg 8.6. Af started this am. Guess its better than a bfn, but not much! Can't start again this cycle as need to go back for more bloods to confirm drop in hcg. 
Sorry, no personals as in a lodge with no mobile phone coverage! Will catch up with everyone next week. 

Good luck to anyone who needs it! 
 
Mxxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh Minimay, oh Hun, if you want to chat just PM me, I'm so sorry, we are here for you xxx

thanks for everyone kind words, spoke to Care, can start meds again on second period, so not too bad. Gives us something to focus on.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Kate - hope you had a nice relaxing time in the countryside.  I know what you mean about having to stick with your partner.  Mine was working away while I was getting my injections so I had to go with him which was a pain!

Minimay - really sorry to hear your news.  Hope you're ok x

AFM - I'm sooo nervous now for tomorrows result - really hoping it's a good one

Take care
Love Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls, sorry not been in touch-our internet has been down for nearly 2 days-aah!!


Mini-so sorry to hear your result. Sending you big big            . This happened to me on my first cycle and i was devastated. To get a positive then have it taken away. Thinking of you bothxxx


Kirst-how you feeling honey? Sending you lots of lovexxx


Livity-good luck with the testing hon-i think sat will be fine-only 2 more days to go!!!         for that BFP. My clinic dont do bloods-once you get a positive they just book you in for a scan so fingers crossed.


Dee-best of luck for today hon-really          you get that BFP! Will be looking out for your post! Have scan booked in for 9th June which seems like forever away! Suppose it all feels so surreal at the moment just want to see it on screen so i can start to believe it!


Lyndsey-how you feeling honey? Do you know i was convinced it hadnt worked as i had cramping 2 days after ET and that continued for the first week then it calmed down-however my tummy felt really heavy so i thought it hadnt worked. I was so shocked on test day and to be honest i still am. Sending you lots of                


Girls have to say getting that BFP was amazing however once the reality kicked in i have been a nervous wreck. Funny i thought when i one day got a positive result i would be able to relax-its quite the opposite. My tummy still feels heavy but i suppose there is alot going on down there so trying to be positive. Convinced everytime i go to the toilet i will see blood. Just trying to take it easy.


Anyway love to you allxxxx Olivia


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one from me to say it was positive!!  Can't believe and still in shock!

Speak soon
Love Dee x


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Dee, so happy for you both....

Heres to happy and healthy 8 months.

Lynds
XXX


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

congrats Dee- that's fantastic news! 

Enjoy  

Kate xc


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Dee-congratulations honey!!! Wow thats so so brilliant! Enjoy


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi girls, 

Thanks for your congrats!  I realised today when searching for this thread I've joined a FET thread - whoops - I've never had any embryos to freeze so really shouldn't be on here - hope you don't mind!

Olivia - my scan is the 10th June so just the day after you - wish it was tomorrow instead of 3 weeks time!

Kate - good luck for tomorrow.  I'm hoping it's really good news for you x

Lyndsey - how are you doing, the 2WW feels like forever doesn't it?

Lots of love 
Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi girls, hope everyone is ok?


Dee-so wish it wasnt as long as 3 weeks to wait! I am so paranoid! Tummy feeling very sensitive and is having lots of twinges but i am putting that down to whats happening in there! 


Livity-good luck for tomor hon.                 you get taht BFP!


Lyndsey-how you feeling hon?


Kirst&mini hope your both ok!


Oliviaxxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

A very surprised and happy me just writing to say finally 
  
    
  
  can't stop crying and just feel so relieved!!! 
  
  We're going to go out and buy a clear blue conception indicator as did it on strip tests but there were definitely 2 lines, 
  (I fancy seeing those words in writing!)
  I think once I stop shaking it is going to be a very good weekend, and fingers crossed clinic will confirm it on tuesday....  
  
  Kate xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow kate amazing news              congratulations!! So so happy for you hon! 


I know what you mean about the clearblue digital-there is something about seeing it in writing. I had a pack of 2 and did 1 onOTD and i did 1 today(just to make sure-lol). It came up really quickly today and the pregnancy indicator came up as quick(usually takes a bit longer with that bit).


Anyway enjoy your day and weekend and enjoy finally being pregnant! Let me know when your scan is-mine is on the 9th June.


Lots of love Oliviaxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congratulations Kate, so happy for you both.

Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months....

AFM, well i REALLY feel like its just meds holding back af, but im only 9dp2dt so this would be early wouldnt it to start bleeding? I would like to make it to at least otd!! Olivia, Dee, Kate did any of you have af pains? This early? Its on and off for me occasionally i get a cramping sensation, but it deffo feels like af type pains? :-(

Lynds
XXX


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All

Olivia- thanks! Am v excited - we have have v similar stories- both last frostie and attempt 4 !! 

Lyndsey, thanks for your message, I haven't really had any cramps more heavy feeling, have had two crampy feelings but both times ( sorry TMI) had a dodgy stomach straight after so I think it was that, to be honest I've felt pretty similar on all four goes so I don't think you can read anything into anything, 

Dee- don;t worry crashing a frostie thread!

Minimay and Kirsty and LauB- how are you doing? I'm thinking of you and know what you are feeling,   

Kate x


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Hello peeps
I dont know you all but I wanted to say congratulations to those of you who got BFP's   and A really big extra    to those who got BFN's... the world is up and down!

I got a BFP last week, but i must do another one next week and it's killing me, I dont want to do it, incase its false. but I wanted to say I'm in a similar boat.

lots and lots of love and hugs!
     

Seqqy xxxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Kate-yeah i know very similar stories with us both!! Still cant get my round the fact that not only did that 1 frostie survive but it also implanted!!!

Lyndsey-dont worry about the cramping-i had bad cramping from 2dp3t and had it for about the first 7 days-it finally died down but then i started feeling heavy instead so was convinced it hadnt worked and got really down. I am only 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant and i have had an uncomfortable tummy for the first couple of days after testing but i just put it down to the fact there is so much going on in there so am trying not to analyse every niggle etc.However remember there are  lots of girls who get no symtoms at all! Keep up your PMA even though i know its hard hon.

Seqqy-Hi and congratulations! I just did a 2nd clear blue test this morning(i was going to try and wait till next week but i couldnt help myself)yes it still says pregnant and the conception indicator comes up 3+ weeks now which means 5+ weeks pregnant so obviously my pregnancy hormone is really high as not yet quite 5 weeks but nearly! I can relate to wanting to do another test-you just want to check its still real!

Kirst, LauB, Mini-hope your all ok? Sending you hugsxxxx

Dee-hope your ok hon?

Oliviaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Lyndsey-i meant to say i started cramping 2dp5dtx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just did a clearblue conception indicator test and it says 2-3 weeks preg so am over the moon to have it confirmed!!


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

So excited for you kate


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent Kate, must be great to actually see it in writing!

Thank you so much to you all for your replies, i know af type cramping can be a good sign, but isnt it weird how when it happen to you, you just cant see it!

Lynds
XXX


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Just a quick one to say a huge congrats to Kate  

I bought the same digitial test too and agree seeing the words pregnant is just fantastic!

Lyndsey - hope the rest of the 2WW goes as quick as poss for you.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Lots of love 
Dee x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

wow, so many BFP's   
Congrats Olivia, Dee and Kate!! so pleased for you all. Enjoy the next 8 months and all the best for the future. Seqqy - sure your result was true - congrats!
LauB -    
Kirst - so sorry to hear about your MIL. Its been a truely awful week for you. sending big hugs     Look after yourself and DH and   that your next attempt will be your time    
Lynds -        for testing. Heres hoping for another BFP!!!! 
afm, picked myself up after results last week. AF has been and gone. Going for a review appt with my consultant tomorrow so will find out what the next step is (thinking another fresh IVF cycle, wondering about taking steroids/clexane in case its an immune issue) gettign results of repeat HCG today but know that it'll be down at 0. Well, despite the BFN, I do feel that I've made a teeny bit of progress as I've never had any sort of pregnancy before this. Just hope the next one sticks!!      
Hope everyones been enjoying the sunshine   
mxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all

I have just needed the loo and was this close to doing a test....i know this would be really silly as, firstly, my otd isnt till Sat 29th, although i am 11p2dt today? And secondly i know you are supposed to use the first wee of the day.....but i was very very tempted, need to get DH to hide the tests tonight i think... Have some AF type cramping on and off, but nothing much else, did feel v v tired yesterday, but feel ok today, hate this 2ww drives you completely   

Hope all you other lovely ladies are well?

Lyndsey

XXXXX


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

Minimay - glad you're feeling positive about the next treatment.  Ask as many questions as you can at your consultation so you have the best chance of success next time.  Do your clinic give you any advice on what to do/no to do?  Mine don't really unless you ask so it's sites like this that helped me so much!

Lyndsey - well done for not doing a test.  I personally think it's much better to wait.  If you get a positive you'll doubt it's real as you've tested too early and if it's negative you'll be so upset but might not have any reason to be as it's so early.  I think it might be a good idea to get dh to hide those tests!  You've not got too much longer to go, lots of sticky vibes to you and I'll keep everything crossed.

Lots of love 
Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls,


Mini-thats good that you are feeling better about treatment and planning the next! Maybe ask your doctor about immune testing etc on review! Good luck hon.


Lyndsey-stay away from the pee sticks please!! I know that temptation but its still too early hon. If you were to test early i would say dont test earlier then 1 day earlier! Then there wouldnt be much point in that either! Thing is if its negative you are gonna feel really bad and give up hope when its not a true result!! Hide the pee sticks(get your other half to hide them from you until nearer the time if that helps). Not long to go now hon!         you get that BFP.


Hi to all your other lovely ladies.


Oliviaxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

How are you feeling Olivia, do you have many symptoms?  

Kate and Seqqy - how're things with you two girls?

I'm wishing it was 10th June tomorrow instead of over 2 weeks away!!

Love Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Dee tell me about it-i wish i could sleep and wake up on the 9th when my scan is!! Hoping the next 2 weeks fly by!


How are you feeling hon? My boobs still very tender and swollen and am also still getting light shooting sort of pains now and again-mainly in the evening usually between 7-9pm. At first i was a bit worried but i have relaxed more now cause i had all sorts of twinges on the 2 week wait so i suppose my body is just adjusting(well i hope so anyway!).


Heres to time going quickly until our scans!


Oliviaxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm ok, went to clinic this am for bloods and should get the result between 5-7 tonight so a bit nervous but the clearblue digital had gone up to 3+ today which made me feel reassured that things are happening! Will also have a scan on the 9th Olivia! Haven't really thought about nxt two weeks though as am waiting on the bloods.... The clinic said they date pregnancy from day of transfer + 2 weeks which makes me 4 weeks 2 days, but I don't really understand that as I know embryo is 21 days today- which surely makes it more like 5 weeks- still I guess it doesn't matter what you call it! How have you been dated??

having a v lazy day- have decided not to work for the rest of term- I'm a supply teacher (this year due to demands of tx) and work with severely autistic pupils who are not the most reliable - lovely but unpredictable and both DH  and my Mum said last night they thought it would be silly to risk things when we've gone through so much to get here- It makes me feel quite strange to be honest and I need to work out what I am going to do so I don;t turn into a blob and get bored stupid, I do know though that I am lucky to be able to have the choice- 

Hope you are all ok, thinking of you

lots of love

Kate x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Kate, I am sure your bloods will be fine hon-but its always still nerve wracking waiting for any test results especially this! I did the same as you and did another clearblue 4 days after our result and it had shot up to 3+ weeks so i understand the relief! Its a sign that things are progressing well hey! 
I know what you mean about how far into the pregnancy we are- I have not been told anything from my clinic as not had bloods or anything so hoping i get told more when i have the scan!
Brilliant we have our scans on the same day! I just cant wait i am so excited but obviously anxious.

Good idea that you have taken time off and are not going back to work-i agree with your family-you have been through so much to get to this stage you want to take care of yourself. Like you i am lucky enough to be off too and i am loving it! I am catching up with friends every other day(so taking it easy the inbetween days) and strolling into town and looking around the shops-so am getting some exercise still which is good. Now i am a week in(after 2ww) i am finding 1 day is blending into the next and i am sure you will find the same. You should get a book and sit in the garden and enjoy the sunshine Kate!

Love Oliviaxxxxxx


----------



## LauBxx (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Girls   

Sorry its been a while but was nt really up to posting    just waiting for clinic to contact me regarding our next step which will hopefully be icsi but they want to look at my notes to see if i need to see a doctor again to do more tests if all well can't fit me in untill July !!! but we have decided to wait untill August as brother-in-law getting married and DH is best man so we will be able to enjoy wedding without the worry of being in the middle of a tx.

Kirst How are things are you having anymore tx ?   

Olivia, Dee and Livity congrats on your BFP    relax and enjoy xx

Lyndsey  sending you lots of      for the 29th keep away from that pee stick xx

Minimay i'm really sorry it was nt your turn    hope your review goes ok xx

Seqqy welcome and congrats on your BFP i'm sure it will all be fine xx

Lots of love LauBxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

LauB - don't worry about disappearing if you need to - do whatever is right for you.  I think you're right waiting until after the wedding - sometimes it's more stressful fitting in treatment around other things - last cycle I had a family wedding to go to the day after I got a BFN and it was awful.  I was responsible for a little girl during the day whose mum was bridesmaid and lets just say it wasn't the most joyful wedding I've been too!

Olivia - my symptoms seem pretty similar to yours, other than the time each night, I don't think I could be as specific as that!  I tend to have a little queasiness on a morning but nothing too bad.  I wish it was worse in a way so I would know everything is ok!

Kate - best of luck for your phone call.  Sure it will be fine though due to your tests.  It's still nice to get further confirmation though isn't it?  I thought you worked the dates out as 2 weeks from collection (I got that from a date calculator online I think) but I don't get confirmation from the clinic until the 7 week scan.

Here's hoping we can enjoy the next few weeks without too much worrying!

Lots of love
Dee x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Dee, olivia and Kate - I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine! I can understand you all worrying while waiting for the scan but with the tests showing the number of weeks increasing , it's all looking good!  

laub - that's a shame you can't go again before July, but if you've got a big wedding on then it's better to wait till after so you can enjoy the day (and the hen stag nights   ) and in aug you can concentrate on your treatment. Good luck with it! 

Kirst - how are you babe ? hope you're ok, thinking about you. 

Afm - had review appt at clinic. They have agreed to let me have a fresh cycle in June. Have got a letter to take to my gp to get drugs! Will be starting metformin next week then norethisterone the week after. Baseline scan booked for 21st June! Def going for det this time no matter what they say! Lots of pma at the moment


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say Lyndsay, try to hold off pee sticks! Unless it's a strong positive it'll just cause worry. Is your clinic doing bloods or hpt? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi girls
Sorry I haven't been on for a while, been a tough week. To top it all off DH broke his ankle on Saturday.
I spoke to the clinic and they told me I couldn't get in for a consultation until 23rd June, I wasn't happy about that so my nurse spoke to the consultant and they decided I don't need to go in. I start my next round of medication on my 2nd period. Guess not to long now as I have just finished my first. Found this AF quite upsetting, get thinking about the little embryo.
Anyway, both of us have decided to have 2 transferred next time.
Went back to work on Monday, that's helping keeping me occupied, I work in IT and it's quite a stressful job.
Hope you are all well, sorry for no personals xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Kirst    to you and your DH- I'm so sorry about the rubbish time you are both having, 

Fingers crossed this next cycle is the one for you both, 

lots of love

Kate


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning girls,

LauB-cool that your starting treatment again-june is on top of us so july/aug are only round the corner!Be nice for you both to enjoy the wedding and have a few drinks and let your hair down! I went to 3 weddings last July whilst doing treatment and it was miserable(well would have been worth it if it was a postive but we got BFN-boo).

Kirst-sorry you have been having a bad time! Good your focusing on next treatment and you are back at work. Like you say at least work keeps your mind occupied. I think thats a good idea to have 2 put back in. I would have defo gone for 2 if we had had 2. I see it as doubling your chances!

Mini-wow thats brilliant your starting again in June-thats next week!! Good to hear you have your PMA back hon. Praying that you get that BFP! So back on the meds soon then hey!

Dee-glad that our symptoms are similar-it always makes you feel better somehow doesnt it when someone else feels the same as you! So you could be having twins!!! How exciting!. I am counting the days!

Kate-how you feeling hon? Hope the bloods were ok.

Lyndsey-hope you have managed to stay away from the pee sticks hon! How you feeling?

AFM-Not much new with me apart from my legs being very very sore from the gestone injections-i could hardly walk last night-they feel so so bruised but feel better after a good nights sleep. Chilling on the sofa today as been popping out most days so nice to just take it easy. Have decided from now on that if i dont want to do something i wont!! Tummy is still getting allsorts of twinges and boobs still very tender but i kind of like it as i know something is going on-as weird as that sounds!!

Hope you all have a nice day.

Lots of love Oliviaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope i didnt miss anyone out-sorry if i didx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Wow minmay and Kirtsy great news that you're starting again so soon.  After my third cycle failed I went in for my review appointment 6 weeks later and they said I could start again the next day if I wanted!  It was great to start again so soon as I'd kept up all my good habits and luckily it worked - here's hoping for this next one to be a success for you too x

Hi Olivia,  good on you for thinking of yourself!  I'm doing that to - it's just too important not to isn't it?  You're right, I suppose it could be twins but to be honest I'd be pretty shocked if it were!  The hormone levels were pretty much spot on for just the one baby so that's what I'm thinking is likely.  

Lots of love to everyone
Dee x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Minimay and Kirsty- more good luck wishes for your coming cycles   

LauB- hope the clinic contact you soon, 

Olivia- how are you? Have you tried the outer upper quadrant of your bum for gestone- that's where DH does mine and I think a friend of mine did herself there- you can go quite high...

Dee- what were your levels? If you don't mind me asking and on what day?

I got my bloods back yesterday and they were 1288- which when I looked on the Beta base chart ( link to it on top of 2ww board) was bang on the average/median value for 21 days embryo so am feeling happy! 

Love to all

Kate x


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi Kate,

My level was 64 on otd - the clinic said they were looking for anything over 50 and 64.7 was the average for this stage so I was pretty happy with that too.  I'd love to know what I was now it's a week later - apparently the levels should double every 30 hours so should be quite a bit more by now!

Love Dee x


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

congrats livity on your clearblue too, and yeah, mine was positive 2nd time round. yay! and stil can't believe it!

Dee - congrats on your levels, thats very exciting!

Seqqy
xx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

seqqy - thats fab your test is still positive! Must feel much more real now?

Dee - that HCG level sounds perfect! Theres no need to do more tests - enjoy being pregnant!

Kate - wow thats a high HCG level but i suppose you're a week further on. Sounds like its all going well   

Olivia - have you stopped the gestone injections now you've got BFP? Dont like the sound of those injections at all! Gel is much more painless!!! Def look after yourself, you've had a lot on your plate recently.

Kirst - so sorry that your dh broke his ankle   I'm starting again with my next period too   Fingers crossed we'll both get BFPs with this cycle... and maybe both end up with 2 little babies??   

Lyndsey - have you managed to hold off using the pee sticks   . Not long to go now! Fingers crossed for you     

LauB - how are you?

well, nothing to report from me. Busy day at work as usual, cant wait  till the bank holiday weekend   And then I'll be  starting metformin on the tuesday... still feeling positive about this  cycle and been imagining myself pregnant with twins   Hope it doesnt  add to the disappointment if it doesnt work !! Must keep up the PMA!!


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Thanks minimay - it does and it doesn't! 

I told the clinic it was still positive and they arranged the scan i did get a little more excited, but when they called it the viability scan brought me hurtling towards earth again as i know sometimes sacs could be underdeveloped and then its the next big hurdle! There is no break for us and    its all good. 

when you get through one mole hill, mount everest appears on your horizon....


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Seqqy- tell me about it, I had one day of feeling relatively relaxed following bloods and then last night the scan fear started! 

Kate xx


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

livity - awww    we'll get through it !


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Minimay - I'll try to enjoy it!  I've not done anymore tests though - I suppose they don't really tell you much anyway do they - won't know anything else until the scan I suppose!  You sound really positive about starting again next week which is great! 

Seqqy, Kate - we're all in the same boat aren't we - can't stop worrying about the scan and hoping everything will be ok.  My husband thinks it will be fine, I hope he's right!  Do you have much sickness?  I don't and wish I did - arghh!

Love Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls, how is everyone today? The weather has changed where i am so its miserable   however dont feel guilty about staying in chillin on the sofa now!!


Kate-i would love to try the bum area but DP has an issue with these needles they make him feel faint(bless him) he has only watched me once and all he could say after was how brave i am! So think i will just have to continue in the leg and grin and bare it! How you feeling? I know what you mean about the scan fear! I dont think we will ever stop worrying for the whole pregnancy do  you?


Seqqy-why they had to call it a viability scan i dont know!!! Cant they just call it a scan! The worrying doesnt stop does it! Hope your feeling ok!


Mini-yeah got to continue those injections till 12 weeks-ouch! DP feels ill just watching so another area is not an option as he would have to do it and i think he would faint! So tues you start all the drugs again! Thats brilliant! Your body must be tip top cause you have come straight out of treatment so thats good news hey!


Dee-how you feeling hon? Would be really interesting to as you say to see what your blood results would be a week on! 


Lyndsey-hope you have stayed away from the pee sticks hon! Not long now till test date!         for that BFP.


Kirst-hope your having a better week this week hon  


LauB-how you feeling?


AFM-went to parents in law for dinner last night and when we got there 2 members of the family were smoking(its only a small living room and no windows were open so it really smelt and was very smokey) well i walked back out and burst into tears-bit embarassing really so am blaming it on the hormones. I just didnt want to be in that enviroment especially now that i am pregnant. I was more annoyed with the mother in law as she was one of the ones smoking(i know its her house but she has always said as soon as we are pregnant she would not only not smoke around me but also wanted to give up). God its so weird am only just over 5 weeks but i felt this overwhelming sense of protection over our baby. Think its also got alot to do with the fact its taken us so so so long to get here and his mum knows that! Anyway better let that one go now!!


Lots of love Olivia


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Dee can i just say-bring on the morning sickness!!!


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi Olivia,

Does that mean you don't have any sickness either?

That story about the smoking made me chuckle cos I had the same thing at the weekend.  Mil and fil came round to ours and we were sitting in the garden when they were smoking.  Although it was outside the smoke was still blowing in my face and I'm a bit over the top about smoking anyway!  Anyway, I just got up and said the smoke was blowing in my face and they apologised and moved elsewhere to smoke, so result!

I think with smokers sometimes they just don't think, just stand up for yourself and move somewhere else that is pollution free!  As you say it's too important to worry about someone elses feelings when really they should be more considerate (even if you weren't pregnant sitting in a smoke filled room is minging!).

Ok rant over!

Love Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Dee, i am so glad its not just me that feels like that! Good for you for standing up for yourself! I think had they been at my house i would have told MIL to go and smoke outside(which i make her do anyway cause as you say its minging full stop!). Yeah i just dont think people think! Oh my god am i going to be one of those neurotic pregnant women?? Oh well nevermind!! 


No hon no morning sickness for me either! Do you feel much different at the mo? I just feel pretty tired even though i am sleeping very well.


I was just reading through another thread about girls waiting for their first scan and i found it a bit depressing as their are quite a few girls on there whose baby heartbeats have not been found etc so not gonna go on there anymore as its making me paranoid and scared cause your mind starts wondering! Those poor poor girls.


Anyway PMA PMA PMA. Are you at work hon or are you taking it easy at home?


Oliviaxxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi Olivia,

I was really tired yesterday but feel much better today - I feel quite normal today in fact but at least we're both feeling the same.  I know what you mean about other threads - I think that's what makes you doubt things so much, should be like my husband and be more obilvious I think!

No I'm not working so the days are going pretty slowly, 2 weeks today for my scan now!

Love Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh girls think it could all be over for us-have spotted bright red blood today so for me thats not a good sign. Phoned hospital and unfortunately there is not much that they can do so i just have to sit tight and see what happens! Why why why.


Oliviaxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Oh no Olivia, hope it's not what you think.  Thinking of you  

Love Dee x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Olivia - thinking of you- try not to panic (which I know is easier said than done)- lots of people do have some bleeding and go on to be fine, My friend had quite heavy bleeding at week 5 and 7 and they never found out what caused it but the baby was fine and is now 6months,    

Kate xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Dee and Kate, feeling upset but angry too!. Cause i havent had cramping i just so didnt expect blood-i thought the two always went together obviously i was wrong! Trying to think positive thoughts but been in tears all afternoon. DP will be home soon so we can have a big hug which is was i need.           that its all ok but got a bad feeling.


Oliviaxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

sending you a few more cyber hugs                           until your DH gets home, 

Kate xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Katexxx


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Olivia - i really hope you're ok, and i'm sure it will be fine   and    it will be fine.

Dee - i'm not been feeling nausea but i have felt some light headedness, and it usually goes away with food. and have been feeling tired too. I look like a lazy **** at work, people probably talking about me  

sending lots of     and huge  



Seqqy
x


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

er dont know why the bum shake is there. i never clicked on it! Sorry guys  ..... wierd


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

it happens when you write that word! 

Olivia- how are you?

K x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks seqqy-praying for a miracle too!


Kate i am such a mess-been crying all day! Just cant see how blood is a good sign! Trying to be positive but as this happened before am trying to be realistic. Not having to wear a sanitary towel or anything and got no cramping but that will prob appear at some point! Trust it to be a bank holiday this weekend-suppose we will just have to go to EPU if it gets bad. Just feel so sad-it can all be taken away in a flash and there is nothing i can do about it!


Anyway love to you all. Sorry for the depressing postxxxxxxOliviaxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

oh sweetie, am thinking of you and wishing you well, I don't think blood is a good thing but doesn't have to mean the worst- not that I imagine that helps much right now, 

someone at my clinic got told at her 8 week scan she had a blood clot separate to the embryo and might get some bleeding... so it could be something like that, 

       that it stops 

Kate x


----------



## JoannaR73 (Jul 7, 2009)

can't remember if I've been on this thread before lol but as long as it's to do with FET, then I'm on the right one!


Congrats to those with BFP's! Gives me some hope as I keep wondering whether my frosties will thaw or not. Trying to stop thinking that way but it's hard!  Also very sorry to hear it didn't work out for some of you. It's a horrible & painful experience to go through.


Had first baseline scan on Tuesday so now on progynova & carry on sniffing till 8th June so fingers crossed the lining will be thick enough for frosties to snuggle into! That is if they thaw so again fingers crossed.
I've been having acupuncture so that seems to have worked in a way to alleviate my stress levels as I find I'm not as stressed as I was before going through IVF tx.


Don't know what to expect with any side effects from the progynova so early days I guess but have been tired & hot flushes so not surprising from the sniffing.


Jox


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Olivia - Really hope the bleeding settles down!       Dont lose hope, if it stops it may well just be an early pregnacy bleed

Dee - I would be the same re smokers. DH really hates it. I am usually ok in the presence of smokers but will have a very low tolerance once I'm pg. 

joanna - Hi and welcome

Big hello to everyone else. 

Not much to report from me. Started going back to the gym to get fit again before next 2ww. Planning to continue exercising whilst stimming....


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Olivia,

I haven't posted on here for a while but I still check back and see how everyone's doing on their 2ww!  Congrats on your pregnancy.  I wanted to try and offer some reassurance, I too had bouts of bleeds early on in my pregnancy.  No cramping but red blood all the same.  At most it was the size of a £2 coin on the 3 or 4 occasions it happened but like you no cramping.  The no cramping I was told is a good sign, are you still on any IVF meds cause I was told they could still cause bleeding, i.e. from your womb lining.  I hope thigs settle down for you, I know how you are feeling, try to rest up as much as poss this weekend and good luck.

Sharon. xxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

Olivia, how are you today?

Seqqy - I wouldn't worry about anyone at work.  You need to think of your body and do what feels right - it's more important! P.S. I like the bum shake - I think it's funny!

Hi to Jo, just a week to go and you'll soon be on 2 WW eh?

Minimay - good luck with the exercising.  It makes me feel better when I'm exercising but daren't do any at the minute even though I know it's probably ok!

Kate - how are you doing?  Not long til scan day!  

Lots of Love
Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls,

How are you all today? Touch wood no more spotting and still not had any cramping. Cliinic have put me on bed/sofa rest all weekend so just gonna take it easy and pray for a miracle. My friend is a midwife which is handy and she has just been round and she seems to think its not much to worry about as i have no cramping and she sees lots of girls who have bled in early pregnany.

Sharon-thank you for your positive post this morning-it really made me feel much better. I am still on the meds till 12 weeks and as my midwife friend pointed out and like you said hormonal change can be a big factor in early pregnancy bleeding. Congratulations on your pregnancy-your little boy will be here before you know it!

Dee-how are you hon? Am feeling much better thank you.

Kate-thank god everything has stopped for now so praying that is stays that way.. Thank you for your story about your friend-positive stories always help dont they. How you feeling?

Mini-how are you hon? I am resting on the sofa-i know if something bad is gonna happen it will regardless but doing everything in my power such as putting my feet up.

Joanna-welcome hon-good luck with everything!

Seggy-how you doing hon?

Lots of love to everyonexxxxxOlivia


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

So pleased you've posted Olivia  I was really worried about you.  That all sounds really positive so phew!  Make sure you do nothing this weekend and get everything done for you.

Lots of Love
Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Bless you Dee thank you for your thoughts. I tried to post earlier but as soon as i pressed the post button my internet connection went down-very very annoying as i lost it! Yep have cancelled all plans for the weekend and gonna chill with DP. Hoping the sun shines for us all this weekend hey!

Oliviaxxxx


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Hiya lovely ladies!
hope you had a nice sunny day...

I'm fine thanks for asking Olivia, I'm trying not to think about it, I've been happily distracted at work as I'm moving to a new department on Tuesday, which will be nice to get to know new people and change my work a little! So I've been quite chilled.

Dee - you are totally right. What someone else thinks is none of my business! Anyway, as above, my new job role should work out fine 

Today I went for a lovely woodland walk after work with a freind and it was really nice, there were some bluebells still out and it was a good bit of exercise! They say you should do a bit, or stick to the same level of activity as before, but I only just started doing yoga before the cycle and I dont want to over do it, in case it exacerbates it (spelling?) so the walk was fine, but I did worry if it would "hurt" me.

anyhooo.. hope you all are fine girls, and keep those PMA's in the for-front of your lovely bonnets!   and  


Seqqy
xxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Olivia - glad you're resting and that theres been no more bleeding. Its sounding like it will all be fine    

Lynsey -   for testing tomorrow. Let us know how you get on!

Big hi to everyone else

afm, went to my GP and got immune tests done. Also got a script for my IVF drugs. need to wait till next week to get them from the chemist. Seems more real once I have them. Drinking my way through a bottle of nice red wine, reckon I might as well as theres no good reason not to!!!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Morning Everyone, 

Olivia- so glad to hear things are calming down and I really hope it stays that way- have heard another positive story for you, a girl at my clinic who is about a week ahead of me with FET had some bleeding and went in for a scan and they saw a heartbeat a week early- one strong little bubs in there! 

Minimay- it is wierd picking up the drugs again isn't scary but positive, Enjoy the wine for bit- it is the thing I miss most- DH and I had the best post BFN lunch of pate/rare steak /good  red wine once and although we were sad itwas bl***dy nice! 

Dee and Seqqy- hope you haev a lovely weekend- I'm also just trying to walk a lot for exercise- like you seqqy I didn't do much before! 

Hi Joanna- welcome,

Kisty- how are you? Hope DH's ankle is healing up

We have a mad weekend of my Aunt's 60th- and a friends engagement party- today and then my Mum's birthday tomorrow for which we're taking down a birthday meal and cooking it for her and then will spend the bank holiday at mum and dad's.

love to all

Kate x


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi everyone

hope everyone is doing good.

Olivia, how are you today, lying down with your feet up hopefully xxx

Minimay, i know what you mean about the meds im sat waiting for them to call to arrange a delivery, not too long now before we start again.

LivityK, hi hun how are you? Thanks for mentioning DH, his qnkle is yellow and black and swollen, i tell him he looks like a hobbit with his fat foot.

Dee, bless you for worrying about us all, how are you feeling?


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Argh bloody thing posted before i was finished!

Lyndsey, is it test day today? Fingers toes and eyes are crossed for you x

AFM, MILs funeral last weds, so hopefully we cant start getting over the hurt. Not really thought about the failed treatment, my mind has been elsewhere.
Not long untill we start FET again, hopefully strt the drugs again in 3 weeks so im eating properly and exercising like mad. Ive started eating 5 brazil nuts a day, heard this was good, also thinking about getting some Sanategan pre and during pregnancy supplements which have folic acid in them too instead of standard folic acid, what do you think?

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

That cant should be can, tut, fat fingers today!


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi kirst, good to hear from you. Glad to hear that you're ok and looking ahead to next treatment. We'll be quite close in dates so will hopefully be able to keep each other sane! I'm taking pregnacare supplements, basically folic acid with added other stuff, not sure if it helps but isn't doing any harm so why not  I'm taking a whole host of stuff this cycle, high dose folic acid (5mg), low dose aspirin (75mg), evening primrose oil till ovulation, 5brazil nuts, pineapple juice, B12 supplement (my level wad a little low). And after ec I'm being prescribed prednisolone and clexane. Phew, sounds a lot, bit if it works it'll be worth it!! Hope dh's ankle gets better soon. Look after yourself and dh! 

Lyndsey - have you tested yet? Hope it's good news!!   

have a lovely bank hol weekend everyone. 

Mxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello girls,


How are you all today? Its raining here where i am-how typical for a bank holiday weekend!!


Kirst-hope you and DH are feeling ok after MIL funeral   must have been so so hard-bless you both. Good you have the next FET to look forward to. I was gonna recommend pregnacare(just the normal one) they have folic acid plus about 30 other vitamins minerals etc. They are 3 for 2 at boots or half price at morissons! I love a bargain.


Mini-how are you hon? Ooh that red wine sounds nice!!! Enjoy it while you can cause only few more days before the drugs start! Thanks for your thoughts hon. Wishing you a lovely bank holiday!


Kate-you sound like you have a really busy funpacked weekend hon-enjoy! Thank you for that other positive story! Have a fab weekend!


Lyndsey-how are you honey?           you got that positive resultxxx


Seqqy-woodland work sounded very nice and chilled! As you say they a bit of gentle exercise is good! Hope your ok?


Dee-hope your enjoying the bank holiday weekend hon?


AFM-well touch wood nomore spotting since thurs and still not had any cramping so starting to feel a bit more positive. God i always thought the hard part was getting pregnant but i have realised the stress will never stop until you actually have a baby in your arms! Just chilling with the feet up whilst DP does jobs round the house(he is a carpenter and very handy) so given him lots of jobs to do!


Anyway hope all you lovely ladies are enjoying the bank holiday!! 


Love Olivia


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have started to go a bit nuts since my transfer last Saturday. We had a natural cycle and transferred a grade 1 and a grade 2/3(?) transferred. 
Hope you guys are not going too crazy.
I think I have met you Minimay, on another thread, but I could be imagining things (possible symptom?)   

So far I have had some tiny symtoms, but nothing conclusive. I felt faint on Thursday and very nauseous but that could have been an inner ear infection I sometimes have, also have had some muscle cramping and a sore back, but that's it. I'm still eating OK, in fact comfort eating too much. So basically, I am preparing for a negative, but still hoping for a positive.

Must say this natural cycle has been so easy it is ridiculous, I recommend this approach to anyone who has gone through IVF, it's like a holiday after all that.   

Having a bit of a bad day today because some of the ladies on one of my other forums (not FF)  threads has just announced she is pg - which is lovely, but I am now the oldest member of the thread, in fact I am the only remaining member and have been on there for over two years. I didn't want to moan on the thread, but I am feeling sad at seeing people come and go. If only this FET has worked.


----------



## cooke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi

Don't feel too bad I have also been on here since 2008!   
I have my blood test tomorrow after FET, feel very crazy at the moment. One min I think I am pregnant the next am not. Can not even bring my self to test at home in case its negative   again. All I can do is   they attached this time.
Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Cooke I sympathise about the hanging around, assisted conception just goes on for years, so much waiting! The very best of luck to you tomorrow, it is a crazy time the 2WW. I hope you get a BFP and can move onto a different thread.       

I'm am being such a pig at the moment, have just demolished one of those little lindt rabbits that was stuffed in a cupboard since Easter - I never do that, feel sick now, what a surprise.  
I just feel like gorging, somebody needs to tape my mouth shut. Oh well, diet starts tomorrow.   
No symptoms at all, had a bad back last night and this morning, but it has died down now.
How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Minimay and Kirsty - exciting you're getting ready to start again.  Minimay - hope you enjoyed your wine this weekend - you'll be off it again before you know it!

Olivia, Kate and Seqqy - hope you're all well.  I was just thinking is anyone having a scan this week

Hi to martakeithy and cooke - when are you girls testing?

Afm, Hubby and me went for a nice walk to the pub today - don't worry I was just on mineral water!  Don't know whether you call it exercise mind - the walk was at a very leisurely pace!

Lots of love
Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Dee-not got scan till the 9th so a whole week still to wait! It is really dragging isnt it?
Walk to the pub sounded nice-i love a nice glass of wine but i am sure the water was just as good hey! Just chilling on the sofa and enjoying DP running round after me!


Hope all you other girls are well?


Lots of love Oliviaxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Glad you are chilling Olivia- sounds lovely and good on your DH for looking after you, C is making me a cup of tea as we speak- he's great! 

Dee- my scan is also the 9th- I can't wait but I'm also really nervous about it, When is yours? 

Cooke good luck for tomorrow- fingers crossed for you,   

Hi Martakeithy- the last two cycles I've gone for ignoring all symptoms as the one before I convinced myself it had happened and it was just the progesterone, the only thing I can really pinpoint on this one is that I was very hot and sweaty the week before and after test! 

Lyndsey- thought I saw you had an early BFP on another thread- but not sure- how are you hun?

Minimay- I'm on prednisolone and clexane this time- first time on pred and its worked! 

Kirsty- how are you?

Hi Seqqy

AFM- had lovely weekend with my Aunt and Mum's birthdays and spent today chilling at Mum and Dad's, am feeling tired and definitely quite queasy but no urge to be sick, to be honest I want as many symptoms as possible till I have this scan! 

love to all, 

Kate x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Bit of a me post and any advice appreciated, 

Woke  at 1.30am and went to the loo and found bright pink/red cyclogest  residue on wiping, spent most of the night panicking and checking every  hour or so, it seems to have gone brown now but I think I feel quite  twingy and am v nervous, had lots of horrible dreams in between  checking- 

Olivia , is this like what you had? Am going to phone clinic at 9 but any reassurance from you lovely girls would be great, 

Love Kate x


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi Kate,  I've just read your post, what did the clinic say when you called.  Hope you're ok and they've been able to reassure you.

Love Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi girls how are  you all?


Kate my lovely    -bless you i know that horrible panic feeling only too well! Listen try and stay calm(i am a fine one to say this i know)but it does not mean the worst ok hon. I say this because things have got worse for us too- I spotted more blood at the weekend and this morning when i woke up i had proper full on red blood with a clot in it!! I spoke to my clinic and they got me up there for a scan this afternoon and your not gonna believe this(cause we cant) but they found a heartbeat! Baby and sac are perfect size for 6 weeks however we are not out of the woods yet. We just have to hold tight and pray really. So bascially Kate even with red blood things can still be ok! Have you spoken to your clinic now? What did they say? We are all here for you hon.
By the way cause i am on the gestone injections i am not on pessaries or anything so the bleeding i have had is sort of like a period.


Anyway hope everyone else is ok? Sorry no personals just a bit drained this afternoon cause we now have some hope back but are scared its going to be taken away. 


Sending you all lots of love.


Oliviaxxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Olivia- so happy they found a heartbeat and so sorry you have had more angst!   that that little bub will kep going strong, 

I think my bleeding has stopped now little bit of brown only, the clinic rang me back and said to go in for bloods tomorrow as it might cause more stress to have a scan too early,

Feeling quite crappy- tired/ shaky so am hoping that is a sign of HCG going up,

Aarrrgh   this is such a tough journey even when it is going well,

Kate xx​


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Olivia - thats such good news, sorry you had to go through all that stress to get there though   

Kate - try not to worry. the bloods will be absolutely fine    

Dee - glad you're taking it easy, cant wait till I'm on the mineral water too   

Cooke - how did you get on with your blood test?    

Marthakeithy - when are you testing? Not sure if I've met you..... were you cycling in march/april?

afm, started metformin today. feels much more real now


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

Kate and Olivia - thinking of you both.  Good news about the early scan and blood tests though - at least they aren't leaving you just to worry.  All sounds good so far, take care of yourselves xx

Minimay - I'm not sure what metformin is - is that to downreg??  Good that you've started the journey again though.

I'm counting down the days til scan day - it's not until 10th June so still over a week to go!!

Love Dee x


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Kate - good luck for your bloods today xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

thanks Dee- have just had them will hear between 5 and 7pm. The bleeding has stopped so am less worrried but still nervy,

Kate x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning girls, how is everyone today?


Kate-brilliant that the bleeding has stopped! I am sure the blood tests will be fine-i bet you are wishing the day away for the phonecall hey! Try and keep your mind occupied hon and hopefully the day will pass quicker! Thinking of you!


Dee-how are you feeling hon? I think once the weekend come our scans will be here in no time! For me i have to say i think this waiting for the scans has been far more drawn out then the 2 week wait dont you think?


Mini-brilliant your back on the drugs-bet it feels like you were never off them! Hope your feeling ok?


Lyndsey-not heard from you-hoping your ok?


Seqqy, Marta, Cooke, and Kirst-hope your all ok?


AFM-thank god our bleeding died down pretty quick yest-it kind of turned to brown/ dark red old sort of blood. I think maybe it was just waiting to come out-thats why i had the spotting for a few days. Its just so strange as there is no rhyme nor reason for it. Just praying that it all stay away! Honestly i am not moving today-i think i am too scared!! Didnt sleep a wink last night cause i think it was such an emotional day yesterday that my brain was just trying to make sense of it all! Oh well i may have a snooze this afternoon to make up for it!


Lots of lovexxxxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Kate - good luck for your phone call tonight - I can imagine how slowly today is going to go for you.  At least no more blood so hopefully everything will be a bit smoother from now on.

Olivia - glad your bleeding has settled down too.  I think you've earned a nice doze on the sofa today - what an emotional day you had yesterday.  I agree these 3 weeks have been the longest ever, getting closer now though.  Sometimes I think the scan will be fine but then other times I worry as I'm not feeling sick enough - arghh just wish it was next Thursday afternoon and it was all over with great news for all of us!

Love to everyone, Dee x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

kate - good luck for the call   ,   all will be fine

Olivia - hope you had a nice snooze. daytime naps are the best   

Dee - your scan will be here before you know it. Am sure everything will be fine, try to relax and enjoy it   

Hi to everyone else. Half way to the weekend   !!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Thanks all, am v relieved as Beta HCG was 19600 today which was almost perfect for doubling every two days from last weeks 1288! So I'm happy, and feeling more relaxed about wait for the scan,

Olivia hope your day has been relaxing- I did nothing yesterday and I think it really helped- I slept well last night, 

Minimay- how are you finding metformin? I'm on it too...

Dee- a week to go! 

Love to all

Kate x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all,

sorry I haven't been back on, it's been frantic here.

It sounds if you are all doing well.

My blood test is Friday, but I'm going to do a hpt tomorrow morning and probably Friday. I still have no symptoms so am expecting a neg, but it would be nice to get +++


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

hello!

I took a little break becuase i think the morning sickness is starting to kick in, my stomach fees like i've eaten a whole bowl of ice cream and when i start to feel sick, i lose my appetite but i must start eating something and then sickness goes. but now after dinner (1.5hrs ago) i'm feeling sick again.


YAY!
Oww 
YAY!
Owww ...

so this is what it feels like.... and my scan is next tuesday... 
The funniest was today at the end of the day and I really felt awful and my boss kept talking to me and I think I left my body at that point, I just nodded to him in autopilot, praying he would stop talking!

Kate and Olivia - i'm glad things are starting to pick up for you both!

Dee - Good luck for you scan!


Seqqy
XX


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Good luck testing Marta, 

Seqqy- I had something similar yesterday- had a a friend and her baby over yesterday and while it was fab to see her by about 4 I had lost ability to talk- after she left I just stared into space! 

Can't sleep now! 

Kate x


----------



## martakeithy (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks livity
Did the test - negative. I still have the blood test tomorrow, but I really don't feel pg, so don't think this one has worked. 
We have more frosties so probably can have another couple of FETs - unfortunately they aren't in this country, we went abroad for treatment (self-funded).
It sounds nice, but I would probably have to travel on my own to keep the costs down.
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

sorry to crash just wanted to say congratulations to Kate   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Minimay - I'll try!!

Kate - really good to hear about your hormone levels - glad that you're starting to relax a little.

Seqqy - sorry to hear about your sickness.  Have you had a take any time off work because of it yet or are you stumbling through?

martakeithy - sorry to hear about your negative result, how are you feeling about it now?  I know you're not holding out much hope for the blood test but still let us know how you get on.

Lots of love
dee x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

martha -   Hope you're looking after yourself. Thats a shame that you'll need to travel yourself for further FET, but hopefully it would only be for a couple of days? Take care and let us know how you get on tomorrow (just in case   )

mxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls,


How are you all today?


Marta       sorry to hear about your result. As Dee and Mini said let us know what happens with your bloods. Thinking of you hon.


Kate-wow brilliant news your bloods were fine and doubling nicely-what a relief! At least you can relax a bit more now and its good that the bleeding has stopped. Its such a shock when you see it isnt it-horrible! Enjoy the sunshine. Glad your on the other thread too!


Dee-just under a week now till the scan hon! How you feeling? Hope your enjoying the sunshine hon! Lets hope it stays like this all weekend! Dee i have joined another thread(&Kate has to)its called-waiting for your 1st scan-if your interested.


Seqqy-so the sickness has started! As mad as it sounds ihave a fertility book that says in it with regards to morning sickness-feel good about feeling bad! At least it makes it feel more real. Not had any sickness yet myself but i say bring it on(i may regret saying that hey!).


Mini-how you feeling hon? As you say weekend nearly here! Lets hope the sunshine stays with us!


AFM-Well been sitting in the garden enjoying the sunshine but i get a bit worried about my tummy getting too hot(even though i am fully clothed). Is is safe do you think girls? Touch wood no more blood so just taking it really easy again. Still get niggles in my tummy but suppose am still on all the progesterone so its no surprise really and suppose our bodies are going through a massive change!


Anyway love to you all..


Take care. Olivia


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Martha - sorry about the result  , can i ask where you went for the treatment? 

olivia - yeah at the beginning it was exciting to know that i started to feel sick, but i think in my case they should rename it as afternoon sickness as i seem fairly alright till after lunchtime. this sounds wierd but i wish you get the sickness soon, it does make it more real. Dh is still waiting for scan before he gets totally excited...

livity - i suppose there is not much to do but try and enjoy it! and freinds are quite forgiving if it looks like you're ignoring them, honest!

Dee - still a bit of time before you're scan, is it just me or is this week dragging?? My scan is on the 8th, when is yours??

i havent had any time off for it as its kinda in the background and i can still do my day-to-day stuff albeit a bit more slowly!


today was really hot and the office air con helped in the afternoon, and i am repeating myself now but...this week is really dragging!!
lol

Seqqy
xx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi girls,

Pleased everyone seems well again and no more horrible blood!

Thanks Olivia I'll have a look at that thread now.  The sunshine is lovely but I get so hot at night I'm really struggling to sleep - is anyone else like this?  I know what you mean being worried about your tummy getting too hot, that's exactly what I was thinking too!  I'm sure it's fine as you see loads of celebs sunbathing on holiday in a bikini but I've still been making sure I have my back to the sun more than I normally would!

Seqqy - mine scan is 2 days after you and I agree the time has totally dragged.  Now that it's nearly the weekend though I'm hoping it'll come round alot quicker!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Lots of love
Dee x


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi, how is everyone doing?

Just wanted to say good luck to those having scans over the next couple of days.

Olivia - I looked at that thread but it scared me too much, just in case you were wondering why I hadn't joined!

Hope everyone is well.

Love Dee x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Seqqy- good luck for your scan today!

Dee- how are you- I know what you mean about getting scared- our scan is tomorrow and I'm so nervous,

Morning Olivia, 

have a good day all, I'm going to go for a walk as I feel sluggish and it has stopped raining, 

Kate x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning girls, how are you all today?


Seqqy-let us know how you get on at your scan! How exciting-good luck hon!


Dee-how are you? I know what you mean about getting scared looking at that other thread hon-i was exactly the same. Most of the stories on there are happy however you do get the odd one thats not! I think cause i have had the bleeding-there have been quite a few girls that have had bleeding too and usually its turned out to be ok! Only 2 more days till your scan hon! I bet its twins!!! What time is your scan?


Kate-how are you hon? Big day tomor!!! So exciting! Have to say when we were given that early scan last week it was so so emotional! Amazing seeing it on screen!


Hello to everyone else! 


Afm-well girls we had another bleed on fri through the night and it was heavier then the other one so we were told to go to A&E which to be honest was a complete waste of time! They would not scan me or take blood so apart from prodding my tummy to see if it was tender and being told that if it was a miscarriage there was nothing anyone could do-we were sent home!. Been on sofa rest again since then and thank god no more blood since sat morning. Only thing now is a have been having lots of niggles in the ovary and groin area! Too be honest i have had so many niggles and stuff like that since the day after ET i dont really know whats normal and whats not anymore and if i should be worrying! Thank god we have scantomor! I have to say i am not feeling confident-i keep thinking its gonna be bad news and a miscarriage is iminent! I know i should be positive but i cant i just feel funny! Anyway enough of that rubbish and me going on!


Hope you all have a lovely day girls.


Lots of love Oliviaxxx


----------



## Lyndsey1111 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey ladies

Im sorry for no personals, im so out of touch with this thread at the moment....I just wanted to say best of luck to all who are awaiting scans in the next weeks or so, whoever said the 2ww is the hardest part were fibbing, this waiting for the scan s utter torture!!!

AFM, well nothing really to report from Fri last week i have had pale browny coloured discharge (i wouldnt say old blood more like tinged cm iykwim) only seems to come out with the pessary stuff, i have called clinic and they say sounds ok...so im hoping it is....For the past few days i have had quite bad morning/ALL DAY sickness! Which im not complaining about in the least!! And sore ish boobs (they seemed to have changed also around the nipple area-it seems bigger and has raised bumps appear on there...?)

Anyway ladies sincerely hope you are all doing ok whatever stage you are at.

Lyndsey
XXX


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

Seqqy - hoping it went well today - we'll be looking out for your post.

Kate - hope you enjoyed your walk.  The very best of luck tomorrow, hope you sleep ok tonight, I know I won't tomorrow!

Olivia - I'm pretty sure it won't be twins just by the hormone levels, I'd get a huge shock if it were though as I've convinced myself now!  I'm getting some twinges in the groin area too but I've read that's normal so try not to stress!  Really sorry to hear you've had more bleeding, you're not having an easy time of it are you.  At least you know last week after the bleeding your scan was perfect and you've got another one tomorrow so not too long to worry yourself.  Let us know how tomorrow goes.

Minimay - how are things going for you ?

Lyndsey - congrats to you on your BFP.  How long have you got til scan day?

I know I should probably move onto another thread now - if everything's ok on Thursday I'll try and make the move and leave this thread in peace!

Lots of love
Dee x


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

hello and its seems ages since i was last on here 

Olivia - it sounds like you're feeling everything going on, its awful and i do know what you mean. Dont worry hun and I send you lots of positive thoughts for your scan, it sounds like its going good! It doesn't feel nice but that to me a good sign!!! 

Dee - i agree, and you'll be over the hump of the week on wednesday, as a freind of mine always says! lots and lots of good lluck for your scan! 

livity - hope you feel less sluggish, this rain is a real drag. But at least its watering the garden  and lots of luck for your scan hun!!

and hello lyndsey! It sounds strange to say this but congrats on the morning sickness   does it make it more real? the discharge sounds similar to mine too. Can you believe it but I was brave enough to read about that while i ate my dinner (go figure!)

AFM - all i can say is, wow and yay! ITs all there and the scan was brilliant, here's some stats for you geeks out there:
11.5mm, mega fast heartbeat! and day 39 confirms a due date of 22 Jan 2011! But it is still early days I suppose! Wow, i can't believe I would be saying it soon, I thought I would be in for the long haul!

Good luck for scans and all your lovely discharges, may they be the colours of the rainbow! (ok, now its gone to my head! Who needs alcohol when you can get pregnant instead!)




Seqqy 
xxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls,


Dee-Of course i never thought about the hormone levels and that they would be higher with twins! But you never know!As you say at least we have scan tomor so not long to wait after all the drama we have had!


Lyndsey-glad things are going well for you hon!


Seqqy-glad the scan went well-suppose it seems more real now hey! God January seems so far away doesnt it! We will all be due in January. If things work out for us we should find out our due date tomor too!


Kate-good luck for scan tomor hon!


Hope you all have a nice evening.


Love Oliviaxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Huge congratulations Seqqy - that all sounds brilliant.

And more good luck to Olivia and Kate for today's scans.

Love Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Dee just waiting for DP to pick me up. Our appt is at 1PM. So so so nervousxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Good luck Olivia- have everything crossed for you! 

Kate x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

good luck today olivia!


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey girls, just wanted to let you know that our scan went really well despite the 2 heavy bleeds! Unbelievable really!! Baby and sac are measuring the size they should be. I can t believe you can see the placenta and roughly where the head is etc!! The cause of bleeding is still unexplained so just gonna have to go with it. Nurse said that i may have more bleeding but to try not to worry if i do(its so hard not to!!!) Anyway so far so good!
Thank you for all your thoughts girls-i appreciate it!!


Kate-let us know how you get on hon!


Dee-best of luck for tomor hon! Its been a long 3 weeks hey!


Mini-hope your well hon?


Love to everyone else. So emotionally exhausted i think i need to have a snooze! 


lots of love oliviaxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

That's brilliant news Olivia!!  Did you find out your due date?  Do you know the next step, whether you'll have more scans with the clinic or if you're moving over to the NHS now?

I agree this has definitely been a very long 3 weeks!!

Love Dee x


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Dee-yeah our due date is 26/01/11! God it seems such a long way away! Have had to make my appt with my gp for fri as he will need to prescribe me the rest of my medication until 12 weeks. No more scans at clinic which makes me really sad as the staff up there are so lovely and i have got to know them all. 3 of the nurses were all hanging around the scanning room hoping we got good news! When we came out the receptionist came round as well as 5 of the nurses! It was emotional all round! 
So being handed over to the nhs now. When i spoke to gp earlier they said i need to collect a maternity pack on fri and then midwife will be in touch once i have filled in the appropriate paper work! Still so much going on in our heads. We feel like we are 7 months pregnant not 7 weeks after all the drama so far!!


Your turn tomor hon!


Oliviaxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Olivia that is fab news! Congrats- 

I'm also writing with good news- saw a heartbeat and it was the right size and they dated me at 7 weeks as well! so emotional- 

Also said they could poss see a bit that was causing the bleeding- and again said not to worry. 

Good luck Dee

Kate xxxx


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Wow! That is fantastic news girls! 

Congrats on the successful scan Olivia, bleeding is still unexplained goes to show how nature can pull a few curve balls on us and no idea why! But that is such good news!!   , your due date is my DH's birthday! He told me he wants the babs to be 4 days late lol....

And...congrats kate!! That is fantastic, i presume your due date is the 27th? Fab fab fab!!!

Lots of love to everyone else and wish you all good luck!   

Seqqy
xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Morning girls,


How are you all today?


Kate-so so happy for you hon-congratulations!!! Seeing that heartbeat is an amazing experience isnt it? As you say very very emotional. Whats your due date? I have been told that i may have more bleeding too hon but like your clinic said to you been told not to worry too much(easier said then done!!)x


Dee-good luck again today hon-look forward to hearing your news!!x


Seqqy-how are you? Funny about your DH wanting baby to be 4 days late-mine want baby to come 8 days early cause its his birthday on the 18/01!! Such a relief when the first scan is over though i must say!


Love to everyone else.


AFM-Still dreaming about the scan and seeing the baby. You cant help but get excited and your mind races about when the baby comes and the nursery-but i kind of dont want to get too carried away yet just incase. Still a bit scared that things could go wrong. Anyone else feel like this? Even though the bleeding is thought to be nothing it still has put me on edge!
I plan in just chilling again today!! I could get quite used to this! 


lots of love Oliviaxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Dee hon how did you get on today? Hope all is well!xxxxxx


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

Unfortunately it's bad news for me, the consultant could see the sac and nothing else so it's likely that it's stopped growing.  We have to go back next Thursday for another scan in case it's just a slow grower but we've been told to prepare for the worst so I know that's it.  I've been crying all day, just feel so awful.

Sorry to be so miserable but I'm sure you all understand.

Love Dee x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Oh Dee- I'm so sorry to hear your news- it is just the worst and I really feel for you      

Thinking of you lots 

Kate xxxxxxx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh Dee                    i am so upset for you. Its just so so unfair and cruel.  Here if you want to chat  hon. Sending you lots of love. Oliviaxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Dee - SO devestated for you!!      Please let the next scan be ok! i cant imagine how you must be feeling      Look after yourself!   things are ok


----------



## Seqqy (May 20, 2010)

Dee I'm so sorry! Really really sorry,   That is so unfair...


----------



## Dee_Hopeful (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note to thank you all for your lovely messages.  The next scan went the same way as the first one so definitely all over for us this time.  We knew this was the case from the week before though so didn't find it anywhere near as difficult to cope with.

The best of luck to Kate, Olivia, Seqqy and Lyndsey, hope everything goes smoothly for you all.  And Minimay, hope you treatment is progressing nicely now and you get a lovely strong BFP this time.

Lots of love
Dee x


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well

Just wanted to say Dee - hope you are ok and DH is looking after you. Thinking about you and wanted to send a   

Mxxx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Minimay
how are you doing? How is your treatment going? 
Im bqck on the meds, feel so bloated and fat and they really mess up my sleeping.
Hope you are well.

To everyone else hope everyone is ok xx 
Dee, im sending you so many hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Kirst

Its good to hear from you   Thats good you're back on your meds. Have you got a provisional date for ET yet? I'm on day 6 of stims, scan booked for monday so fingers crossed follies are responding   We might be close in dates again so will be able to go through the crazy   together   Hope you're ok after everything thats happened   

Take care
Mx


----------



## Kirst1980 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi Minimay
Pm'd you hun
x


----------

